#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-10
<dmcglone> Hey guys, any javascript junkies in here?
<canthus13> not me.
<Unit193> Ubuntu needs something like this: susestudio.com
<Cheri703> ubuntu custom kit (or something like that)
<Unit193> Novo Builder? I was referring to the online part...
<Unit193> Novo Builder looks like something to try
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<thafreak> Morning
<dmcglone1> What ya doing?
<dmcglone1> I'm sittin here at McDonalds eating and hangin out
<thafreak> working
<thafreak> nothing fun
<dmcglone1> Ahhh your supposed to love your job ;-)
<thafreak> no, I love sleep
<canthus13> sleep? Whazzat?
<thafreak> I don't hate my job...just...it's monday and things aren't going right...
<canthus13> So... everything is going as expected? (It's monday. things aren't supposed to go right)
<thafreak> yeah I guess
<thafreak> wish I had more time to be lazy
<thafreak> all this actually having to get work done crap is getting old
<dmcglone1> I'll be back, I'm going to get out  of here
<Unit193> Cheri703: I found a 3 prong power cord!
<Cheri703> nice!
<Cheri703> stupid internet cut out, so Unit193, I don't know if you said anything after I responded "nice!"
<Unit193> Cheri703: Nope, picked up yet another P4
<Cheri703> nice
<Unit193> Cheri703: I'm guessing the U-H is 1/13? (is on loco cal)
<Cheri703> should be
<Cheri703> is the calendar not updated?
<Unit193> No, it's fine
<Cheri703> ok
<Unit193> just asking before I tell anyone that it is
<Unit193> (you could be sick or something)
<Cheri703> as far as I'm aware, it'll be then
<Cheri703> (and it can still happen even if I'm not there)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-11
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone
<Cheri703> hi
<dmcglone1> what ya up to?
<Cheri703> cleaning up music collection
<Cheri703> it has been and will be a LONG process
<dmcglone1> ouch
<Cheri703> yep
<dmcglone1> My wife is on the phone with Time Warner
<dmcglone1> we are thinking about telling AT&T to shove it
<Cheri703> nice
<canthus13> whee. Switching from crap to crap.
<canthus13> Gotta love those choices. :)
<canthus13> ALthough I have to admit I hear more bad about AT&T than TWC.
<canthus13> then again, we don't get many TWC refugees here since our territories don't overlap much...
<dmcglone1> yeah
<dmcglone1> AT&T's customer service is crap!
<dmcglone1> canthus13: what ISP do you have?
<canthus13> the one I work for. :)
 * canthus13 tries to keep his internet presence relatively separate from work.  Suffice to say we're a smallish regional cable company.
<dmcglone1> I see
<dmcglone1> TWC just gave me an offer for phone, basic cable and 7.0Mbps for 115.00/mo
<canthus13> Not too shabby. we offer similar for about 99.
<Unit193> What's the price for internet only?
<dmcglone1> Unit193 I didn't ask
<dmcglone1> they'll be out next monday to hook it all up
<canthus13> dmcglone1: cable tends to be more reliable than DSL... as long as it's maintained properly.
<Cheri703> woo for trying to sleep and not being sleepy
<Unit193> Still at it? (a simple reminder that I should be asleep)
<Cheri703> well, I've tried a few times to go to sleep, but either my brain is still moving, or I'm too hot, or whatever. just stressed I think
<Cheri703> :/
 * Unit193 is trying to figure out how to use LXC for virtualization
<Cheri703> I'm trying to get this freaking ipod to format properly
<Unit193> I'm not even sure if it can do what I want it to...
<Unit193> ipod worth all the hassle?
<Cheri703> if it saves husband pissing about not having an mp3 player and saves money on purchasing one...
<Cheri703> I have time, I don't have money
<Cheri703> I love it when I've driven 2 hours to SIT AROUND for at least 2 waiting for people to be in touch / open :/
<Cheri703> in a snow storm
<deejoe> uphill.  both ways.
<bbb_> when i was your age..
<BiosElement> I swear
<BiosElement> If one more person
<BiosElement> Sends me a rant about why Google is evil for dumping H.264
<BiosElement> I'll install Win ME next time they beg me to fix their system >.>
<Unit193> BiosElement: Google is evil for dumping H.264
<BiosElement> ...I really hope you're joking
<BiosElement> >.>
<Unit193> (this is the first time I heard about it)
<BiosElement> Just announced today
<BiosElement> It's a total f*** fest basically
<BiosElement> It's about time too really
<Unit193> A faster one I hope?
<BiosElement> Eh, it's debatable. It's being replaced with WebM basically
<Unit193> as long as it works just as well or better I don't really care
<BiosElement> Which, people are still mixed on
<BiosElement> Personally I don't care
<BiosElement> H.264 is a patented format with a cartel to attack people with
<BiosElement> Meaning for all intents and purposes, it doesn't exist
<Unit193> Wlcome back Cheri703
<Cheri703> thanks, I'm home now
<Cheri703> I was in lima, then bucyrus, now home
<canthus13> paultag: blackmail?
<Unit193> canthus13: is that what you do in your spare time?
<canthus13> Unit193: Nah. Paul mentioned blackmail in his status...
<canthus13>  -->  Put together a blackmail image. Made a dd image and encrypted it against my GPG key. Gametime.
<canthus13> ^^ Paul's status.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-12
<BiosElement> I really really hate idiots who fail to understand Flash is not a legal threat while H.264 is
<BiosElement> Funny how everyone uses that to call google evil for dumping H.264 though
<BiosElement> So basically the only two folks not supporting WebM are Microsoft which isn't suprising and apple, which isn'r suprising
<BiosElement> Common pattern? Both of them make money off their patents on H.264. :)
<dmcglone> hey all
<Cheri703> hi
 * dmcglone is watching the bluejackets
<dmcglone> Cheri703: Can I PM you?
<Cheri703> sure
<BiosElement> Awesome
<BiosElement> This Chrome Codec war is gonna be awesome
<BiosElement> Trolls are out in full force
<BiosElement> "Google is using its monopoly position* in online video market to shove an inferior codec down the public's throat, and are screwing over members of the H.264 patent pool that would otherwise receive patent royalties."
<Cheri703> ...no one has any obligation to use someone else's patent...in fact, that's kind of the point...they don't exist for the purpose of making money for the holders...
<BiosElement> Exactly
<BiosElement> But come on, think of the poor small business patent holders who make all their money from software patents!
<BiosElement> Think of them! ;)
<BiosElement> I mean come on, you're starving them! It's theft! >.>
 * BiosElement trys not to laugh
<Cheri703> -_-
<Cheri703> yeah
<Cheri703> you can see how people have been drinking the kool-aid :/
<BiosElement> If anything, I'd say H.264 is the monopoly
<Cheri703> yeah
<BiosElement> And I don't see why a service provider can't choose the best codec for their service
<BiosElement> Granted I think this ranter is from the EU where they went to war over packaged browsers for stupid anti trust cases
<Cheri703> still
<BiosElement> Plus people seem to think the H264 codec is free forever
<BiosElement> Only till 2015 >.>
<BiosElement> Sure you can 'watch' videos forever now using their codec
<BiosElement> But you can't encode them
<Cheri703> I don't follow all of that much
<BiosElement> Eh, only reason I do is because if I didn't the trolls would spread their FUD all over the place.
<BiosElement> And in this case, the F/OSS folks are getting a huge amount of flack over this
<BiosElement> Gets better
<BiosElement> "Those companies that will be denied patent royalties as a result of Google's actions are in a position to file suit in the EU."
<BiosElement> So not only are software patents a good thing, but you're required to use them? Even better.
 * BiosElement thinks MPEG LA is sharing lawayers with the RIAA/MPAA
<Cheri703> so...hmm...why...I don't even...what?
<Cheri703> how could they sue for not using them?!
<BiosElement> In the EU they might have a chance
<BiosElement> Hell, they sued microsoft with antitrust for packaging IE which personally I still find idiotic.
<BiosElement> EU laws are silly enough that they could probably get 'something' to stick. But that'd be funny since I don't know if the EU backs US software patents
<canthus13> BiosElement: That suit at least made some sense.
<Cheri703> well, I don't know, I see that as at least somewhat different
<Cheri703> +1 canthus13
<BiosElement> canthus13: Some sense maybe, but not much.
<canthus13> I understand the stance that MS has an unfair monopoly by being able to include their browser, and ONLY their browser.
<Cheri703> if they included 4 and not a 5th, then no, they shouldn't be sued
<BiosElement> And see I'd disagree.
<BiosElement> I'd say it's their bloody product and they can do what they want.
<BiosElement> Doesn't make it good, but still.
<paultag> canthus13: duh blackmail
<canthus13> Right, but since they control most of the market, and they're well known for abusing their position, they deserved it.
<BiosElement> canthus13: I don't entirely disagree, but that's an extreme case
<paultag> canthus13: you never know when you need to stash some docs
<BiosElement> And as for EU Software patents
<BiosElement> The EU doesn't allow software patents generally
<BiosElement> So yeah
<canthus13> paultag: Right...?
<BiosElement> I'd love to see them try to take their software patents to the EU to attack google over avoiding patents that the EU doesn't consider patentable
<paultag> canthus13: left/
<canthus13> mmmkay.
<paultag> k
<BiosElement> H.264 is so dead for the web anyway
<BiosElement> Mozilla, Opera and Google all hate it. Leaving just Microsoft (Which isn't a fan of any of them) and Apple
<BiosElement> "Ubuntu tried to encourage use of Ogg Vorbis by removing MP3 support from the stock installation, and I'm not aware that it's done anything but inconvenience people."
<BiosElement> ^Or actually Ubuntu can't legally ship MP3 support
<BiosElement> Google really needs to make an "Idiots guide to software patents"...
<BiosElement> I really need to make a wall of shame for some of these comments...
<BiosElement> i give up, I can't read any more of these or I'm gonna have to destroy something. >.>
 * BiosElement goes to put a block on ars technica since their posts are now inaccurate and their moderators non-existent
<Unit193> Are the comments really what the people think?? maybe they are just trolling?? I hope!
<BiosElement> Eh, they're legit commits
<BiosElement> *comments
<BiosElement> Unless you think 8 pages with 30 per page are all trolls :P
<Unit193> With comments like that......
<BiosElement> Yeah I know
<BiosElement> I'm  hoping Google sticks to their guns
<BiosElement> This is the best chance we'll ever have
<Unit193> BiosElement: You still/use Kubuntu?
<BiosElement> Yep
<BiosElement> Best release ever too heh
<Unit193> I take it you use the default menu style?
<BiosElement> Eh usually, but I've used hmm...now I can't remember the name of the other one...but used it too >.>
<Unit193> getdeb and medibuntu? (or what the real name is)
<BiosElement> Lancelot
<Unit193> This about right? http://jokes4all.net/joke_264.html
<BiosElement> Hmm, disqus is again crying about how they're so sorry that their service has downtime every few days. >.> Am I really supposed to feel sorry for them seeing as they have at least two  rather large datacenters and counting yet they can't keep the lights on? >.>
<BiosElement> Hmm, we still having Ubuntu Hour in Columbus today?
<BiosElement> Seems so, I'll see if I can get down there.
 * BiosElement-gOS waves
<BiosElement-gOS> Claimed the lone free center table. >.>
<Unit193> All alone?
<dmcglone> Hiya Pals!
<dmcglone> Cheri703: listen up!!!!
<Cheri703> ?
<Cheri703> dmcglone: ?
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-13
<jacob> BiosElement gilbert: sorry for missing, I had work until 6:45 today :/
<dmcglone> Hi Unit193
<dmcglone> whats up?
<dmcglone> Did I miss the meeting?
<jacob> dmcglone: has not started yet -- 8pm :)
<dmcglone> Ah thanks :-)
<dmcglone> Unit193 did you fall asleep?
<dmcglone> nocash: about to rob the room? won't get much, we're all broke.. ;-)
<nocash> charge it!
<dmcglone> lol
<nocash> just b
<spwelton> hey all, heard there's a meeting in a few
<jacob> you heard right
<gilbert> greetings all :)
<jacob> evenin' gilbert
<spwelton> just got back from loco
<gilbert> jacob: no problem, space was sparse
<BiosElement> jacob: It's fine, we only had one spare seat anyway heh
<cement_head> hello
<jacob> :P
<jacob> i still feel bad for missing these things
<BiosElement> You'd have felt worse sitting under the table :P
<jacob> hehe
<dmcglone> jacob: I feel bad missing too, but thats life ;-)
<jacob> indeed it is
<canthus13> I'm here. sorta.
<gilbert> so, jacob, do you want to lead the discussion?
<cement_head> what's on the agenda?
<jacob> gilbert: sure, I suppose, unless you've got things to talk about (I don't really. ;) )
<gilbert> i don't have anything specific
<thafreak> Ok. I'm here
 * Cheri703 is here
<tnseditor> hi everyone
<Unit193> Hey tnseditor
<jacob> First up, I suppose I'll bring up something SMK sent us
<jacob> evening tnseditor
<tnseditor> hi Unit193!
<tnseditor> hi jacob :)
<jacob> there's a bit of cash left over in the OLF pool - $57.21. what should be done with this? should it be saved for OLF 2011, donated somewhere, or used for something else?
<JonathanD> save it, man.
<gilch> i vote to save it for OLF 2011
<tnseditor> saved is good :)
<gilbert> i agree
<JonathanD> 5721 pennies saved is 5721 pennies earned.
<BiosElement> Save it heh
<Cheri703> not trying to be greedy :D but in the spring sometime, I'm hoping to have a geek-nic of sorts here in mansfield, so if it could be tagged for "LoCo events" and not OLF specifically, that'd be good...
<Cheri703> maybe?
<jacob> my thoughts as well :)
<JonathanD> Cheri703: a geeknic, eh? :)
<Cheri703> yep, get as many people to a centralized location as possible
<JonathanD> make sure you tell me so I can get it listed on the site...
<jacob> I mean it is for LoCo events, so it can really be used when needed
<Cheri703> I'm sort of in the middle
<Cheri703> ok
<JonathanD> geeknic.org, I mean
<jacob> all right, so for the time being, we'll save it for OLF or other events, which we can figure out when the time comes. any other thoughts?
<JonathanD> invest it in a high interest account. Then you'll have 5723 pennie.
<JonathanD> *s
<gilbert> hehe
<tnseditor> :p
<jacob> :D
<gilbert> buy tacos for everyone in the loco?
<tnseditor> :p
<canthus13> Mmm... tacos.
<tnseditor> omnomnomnom
<jacob> Next up, then, is also from SMK
<jacob> he mentions that we should fortify communication in the LoCo, to keep everyone connected.
<cement_head> good idea
<gilbert> any ideas on how we can do that better?
<thafreak> how is this suggested?
<jacob> Burning Circle, the Ohio podcast, is one way of getting the word out, and it's highly recommended that ReLoCo leads (or anyone) that want to spread information forward it to him
<BiosElement> Magic? ;)
<jacob> Magic indeed... :P
<Cheri703> can we have a show of hands on who listens to the podcast? I'm not really a podcast person :/
<BiosElement> I don't really see how it could be improved. As long as other reloco leads can contact their counterparts, it sounds pretty fortified to me
 * canthus13 will do so if/when something of note happens in Toledo. :)
<jacob> I listen on occasion -- it's a fairly short podcast :)
<tnseditor> I haven't listened yet
<jacob> (to be blunt, I'm not sure what can be improved with our existing infrastructure)
<BiosElement> +1 to jacob
<Cheri703> jacob: we could also have a "reloco report" section of the general meetings...
<tnseditor> right :)
<jacob> though the forum/mailing list disconnect does make some communication tricky, but there's not a whole lot that can be done at the moment about that.
<BiosElement> Unless we send someone with an axe and force them to talk to each other
<dmcglone> jacob: Was Paul Tag that good?
<BiosElement> And then it'd just turn into knock-knock jokes >.>
<jacob> Cheri703: I like the sound of that.
<canthus13> Covert ops.
<jacob> dmcglone: of course :D
<canthus13> slip live CDs into every machine in Best Buy. :)
<jacob> Anyway, that's something to think about: if you notice issues with getting the word out anywhere, let us know. and make use of the podcast; it is a useful thing!
<gilbert> i do listen to the podcast.  i wonder if we could help get the word out about that a bit more
<spwelton> where is the podcast?
<jacob> we could also set up news reports or whatnot on the website, if people want that.
<jacob> spwelton: http://ohio.ubuntu-us.org/burningcircle
<spwelton> cool, bookmarked
<gilbert> i think smk's concern is that he asks for feedback/call-ins from relocos, but no one every really does that
<Cheri703> I'll try to make more of an effort to do so
<jacob> ^
<BiosElement> But then the point ramains, why call in if there's nothing new up? I think that's half the problem.
<gilbert> perhaps we could send him email addresses so he can do a manual contact with everyone instead of just waiting for people to take the initiative on their own
<gilch> i'm sorry. smk is?
<tnseditor> Honestly, Lima hasn't met for half a year :\
<gilbert> tnseditor: you're the lima lead?
<tnseditor> yes
<jacob> BiosElement: yeah, it's a fair point
<tnseditor> but we haven't had a very good turn out and I've been busy
<gilbert> smk is the guy who has been putting together the podcast
<gilch> gotcha. thanks gilbert
<gilbert> tnseditor: is there anyone in the area that you can tap to help out?
<BiosElement> Maybe we should start handing out cd's or something on campus, get a tad more agressive with things. Already people recoginize the logo and comment to me pretty often. Just have to be a bit more proactive.
<tnseditor> the only other person that's a user and has attended meetings is from Defiance
<gilbert> tnseditor: it may be helpful to have a second-in-command in each area
<jacob> (on a sidenote, Ubuntu is all I hear about from people in my CSE 360 class)
<gilbert> BiosElement: i totally agree, we should be doing some proactive things like that
<Cheri703> www.spreadubuntu.org is a good place to download printable cd covers and such
<Cheri703> or flyers
<BiosElement> Or both heh
<jacob> Cheri703: +1
<gilbert> BiosElement: doing it in spring time will be a lot better since ppl are out and about
<BiosElement> In fact
<dmcglone> Lets go door to door :P
<BiosElement> We should get some flyers for every ubuntu hour at least
 * Cheri703 made a little "circle of friends" sign for the table for our ubuntu hours, figure if someone recognizes it, they'll say hi
<Cheri703> it doesn't have words, just the logo
 * tnseditor just listened to the podcast.  It sounds good and professional :)
<gilbert> Cheri703: cool.  it that a printed sign or just a paper print out?
 * canthus13 has ubuntu stickers on his laptop, carries some of teh business cards with his google voice # on the back.
<jacob> by the way, I've still got that Ubuntu Ohio sign and a teeny stack of buisness cards left -- let me know if you want to use them for an event
<gilbert> tnseditor: smk actually does a really good job.  the problem is like no one knows about it
<BiosElement> Stupid idea but
<BiosElement> http://www.spreadubuntu.org/en/material/poster/your-free-alternative-v2-ink-saving
<Cheri703> paper print-out on heavy paper, I folded it into sort of a tent card
<BiosElement> ^Might be useful too
<Cheri703> I can send you the file if you want, it's a pdf
<gilbert> Cheri703: yeah, that would be great
<Cheri703> just circle of friends, and for the back side, some lines for folding points
<Cheri703> pm your email if you want it
<Cheri703> jacob: let me know if you'd like a report on our loco :)
<Cheri703> *reloco
 * Cheri703 has a lot going on right this minute
<jacob> Cheri703: if you want, send it to the council email, but no pressure. SMK might like it for the podcast, though ;)
<Cheri703> ok
<jacob> which, btw, we should probably publicize that council email somewhere.
<cement_head> that poster is way cool
<gilbert> jacob: perhaps we should give each of the loco leads to describe what they've been up to in their communities lately?
<gilbert> jacob: and whether they need our help/feedback with anything
<jacob> gilbert: yes, I like the sound of that
<cement_head> I was thinking of getting an "install fest" happing in Oxford, OH
<cement_head> Home to Miami University (~15,000 students)
<cement_head> and the general public
<jacob> that's certainly an idea
<cement_head> maybe at a local coffee shop?
<cement_head> Has anyone tried something like this before?
<cement_head> like in Columbus at OSU?
<jacob> there's a page on the wiki about install fests with some tips, i'll try to dig that up real quick
<Cheri703> cement_head: if you're doing an install-fest, you might want to do it somewhere that is inclusive for people without laptops...just a thought
<cement_head> great, thanks
<gilbert> cement_head: we haven't really done an "installfest" in columbus
<cement_head> right
<jacob> there was one somewhere around here if I recall correctly
<jacob> might not have been recently
<Cheri703> I would like to get some more people who are interested, but not using ubuntu (at least a few) before attempting one up here. people just don't know what it is to know if they want to install it
<dmcglone> gilbert: I would definitely try to make it to one
<gilbert> jacob: it may be something to try since we've got lots of people at the university.  i've got the open source club president's approval to flyer up the university for our stuff also
<jacob> gilbert: yeah, I agree, it's probably a good thing to try
<tnseditor> hi itsafork.  Are you a relative of sporks or foons?
<Cheri703> I'd think if doing an install-fest that you'd need a. lots of plugs, and b. wired internet available (or at least the capability to bridge wireless/wired on some of the laptops)
<tnseditor> :P
<Cheri703> many people can't get internet til wifi driver is installed...
<Cheri703> perhaps not with 10.10 though
<cement_head> several people have put UNR on their netbook and ditched the crippled M$ W7 install
<itsafork> hey guys, sorry i'm late
<dmcglone> Thats true Cheri703
<cement_head> does 10.10 have wifi issues?
<cement_head> 10.04 seemed pretty solid
<jacob> yes, wire access and power are the main things
<jacob> well Broadcom is still pretty shaky
<dmcglone> My laptop takes the proprietary driver thats not included on the CD
<cement_head> I was thinking of using 10.04
<Cheri703> ok, unless you can bridge the connections, a coffee shop might not be the best idea :/
<itsafork> i've heard of a number of people having issues with wifi drivers in 10.10
<Cheri703> with 10.04 you have to install the drivers
<cement_head> Yeah, maybe a room at the University that has ethernet
<itsafork> but primarily only with HP tablet pcs
<cement_head> or, a coffee shop at the university....
<cement_head> OR,....a bar at the university....YEAH
<cement_head> well, maybe not
<cement_head> got a bit excited
 * Cheri703 is against activities at bars
<jacob> :P
<Cheri703> if people want to drink, go do it after
<Cheri703> half of our last ubuntu hour were people under 18 :/
<Cheri703> so...that wouldn't be real inclusive
<Unit193> Less then half...
<Cheri703> and I have a few friends who are young moms who use it (not locally) and they can't bring their kids
<cement_head> easy, it was a joke
<cement_head> i'm not going to a bar to use a computer
<Cheri703> some people have ubuntu hours at pubs
<cement_head> really?  where?
<gilbert> Cheri703: the uk
<itsafork> mostly in europe
<cement_head> ahh....civilisation
<jacob> where the age issue isn't an issue
<Cheri703> I've heard of some in the US too, maybe not the GENERAL ones, but they do have them
<Cheri703> Unit193: a significant portion
<itsafork> i have heard of a few ubuntu hours out in california being held in pubs
<cement_head> anyway, maybe there's a CUG (Cincy User Group) that'd help out
<cement_head> anyone from Cincy here?
<jacob> location is the main hurdle, once that's figured out the rest is much easier
<cement_head> I'll work on that and post to the listserv
<gilbert> so, its certainly something we can try here in columbus in the next few months
<jacob> cement_head: send an email to the mailing list if you can't find anyone, I'm sure there are some people out there willing to help you out
<gilbert> and we can spread a how to to the rest of the state to try out as well
<cement_head> send me the link to the install-fest wiki if you find it
<jacob> righto
<cement_head> okay
<cement_head> got to go
<cement_head> cu all
<jacob> cement_head: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallFest
<jacob> d'oh, too soon.
<gilbert> Cheri703: the feedback :)
<Cheri703> ?
<jacob> though... the page looks to be blanked...
<itsafork> i can always find us a few pubs to try holding ubuntu hours at if you guys are really interested in doing that
<itsafork> in c-bus that is
<dmcglone> itsafork, we already have it at panera
<jacob> itsafork: i'm not strictly opposed to having them in pubs, but it does impose a perceived age barrier
<gilbert> itsafork: there are lots of bars in cbus, but i don't think they guys here are really into that type of environment when it comes to ubuntu
<dmcglone> I'm not gilbert
<dmcglone> No bars here
 * Cheri703 wouldn't go...
<Cheri703> :/
<Cheri703> panera is working well for us so far in mansfield
 * Unit193 Couldn't go
<Cheri703> though table space will be an issue if we get any more people. I might have to go early to stake out the big table
<jacob> Panera's a nice environment and location, it's just been pretty crowded this year
<dmcglone> It would be nice to have the meets somewhere away from the hectic campus
<gilbert> yeah, i like panera, its a good environment: food, free wifi, etc
<itsafork> just for the record, i was referring to 'pubs' not 'bars'. pub's are at least 18+.
<jacob> there are some places on the columbus south campus gateway as well, though off the top of my head they'd likely be just as crowded
<gilbert> jacob: yeah, i've been thinking the same thing.  last year we never had problems finding a place to sit, now we are lucky to get a little table
<dmcglone> Tim Hortons is good too
<itsafork> also, i'm catching a few things here, so i think for the time being, we will stear away from both pubs & bars for hosting ubunut hours
<Cheri703> mansfield doesn't have tim horton's :(
<jacob> :o
<tnseditor> We're finally getting one and a Cold Stone in the same building
<dmcglone> I take my laptop to TH a lot
<Cheri703> it makes me sad
<gilbert> itsafork: i wouldn't take anything off the table.  it should be up to the reloco leads how/where they want to have their meetings
 * Cheri703 loves their cruller donuts
<jacob> gilbert: +1
<tnseditor> how are their prices?
<dmcglone> lol Cheri703 I'll send you one in the mail
<jacob> tnseditor: reasonable, I think.
<itsafork> gilbert: that's a really good point, thank you
<dmcglone> ;-)
<tnseditor> jacob: good
<tnseditor> :p
<jacob> in fact, I think it's a little better value than Panera, if you're going for that type of food
<gilbert> ok, do we have any more items on the agenda to move on to?
<jacob> gilbert: none here
<dmcglone> I just want to say location
<Cheri703> I'd like to quickly report on our ReLoCo, if possible
<gilbert> ok, so i wanted to ask if anyone (reloco leads other members) what they want/need from the council?
<gilbert> what can we do better to make this a great community?
<dmcglone> location change :-)
<gilbert> Cheri703: go ahead while others ponder my questions
<Cheri703> well, we went from one person, to two people, to 3 people, to 5 at the last one :) I've been telling people, and I have run out of Ubuntu-Ohio business cards...
<Cheri703> so we're gaining a wee bit of momentum :)
<gilbert> thats great Cheri703!  jacob has some more business cards and so do i
<gilbert> thats awesome to hear
<Cheri703> I might just print up some on my own. I have business card blanks
<Cheri703> if someone could scan one or send me what the text says, I can create an equivalent
<jacob> I've got about 100 cards left at home, and can always order more
<itsafork> dmcglone: how so? should we all move to the Bahamas?!?
<Cheri703> ah, ok
<Cheri703> itsafork: I think he's referring to parking/ease of access
<Cheri703> if anyone wanted to send me some, I'd be appreciative :)
<jacob> Cheri703: I can send you the template, if you want that
<Cheri703> ok, yeah, that'd be great
<dmcglone> itsafork: somewhere off OSU campus
<canthus13> Teh bahamas sounds good right about now.
 * Cheri703 @gmail.com
<gilbert> are there any other reloco leads here that would like to give a brief update on whats going on in their area?
<itsafork> hey everyone,  what about the Cup O' Joe in Clintonville for ubuntu hours???
 * thafreak is Akron Lead (atleast the last time I checked)
<itsafork> for the c-bus ubuntu hour that is
<gilbert> hey thafreak, what's been going on up there lately?
<thafreak> Sadly, nothing to report for akron...I just finished school mid december...then holidays...so I'm just now getting un busy
<gilbert> thafreak: well, let us know if you need help with anything
<thafreak> I'd like to try to do some outreach with the local LUGs though...
<thafreak> I know some people from akron lug, and there used to be one here in Medina county too...
<thafreak> the mclug
<thafreak> (not a sandwich)
 * Cheri703 recently found out that there's an active LUG in mansfield, but it might meet on similar nights as the ubuntu hours :/ and when I was searching a while back, there was no sign of it
<gilbert> itsafork: osu is really convenient, but we could try heading up there at some point.  we could maybe use a change from the routine
<thafreak> Yeah, local lugs can be hard to get ahold of sometimes!
<dmcglone> There is an active LUG here in columbus that I attend every so often
<dmcglone> COLUG
<jacob> Cheri703: sent
<Cheri703> kk
<gilbert> ok, so any thoughts on feedback for the council? what can we do to make ubuntu ohio great?
<Cheri703> I think getting people together more often than just OLF (getting multiple relocos together), hence why I want to have a gathering in the spring
<thafreak> ninjas
<tnseditor> Cheri703:  sounds good :)
<thafreak> yeah, that sounds fun too
<Cheri703> the local groups know each other, but if people don't participate in the forum or irc, then they don't know OTHER people
<Cheri703> *outside the reloco
<jacob> good point
<itsafork> Cheri703: good point
<thafreak> I agree, I think some statewide gatherings besides OLF would be awesome
<gilbert> Cheri703: that would be awesome.  we could also try a loco trip to another loco
<Cheri703> yeah gilbert, I do think the ubuntu-pilgrimage idea would be helpful, just have to prime the area for it first :)
<gilbert> like columbus could visit mansfield on the weekend
<gilbert> well for an afternoon on the weekend, not all weekend
<dmcglone> why don't we plan an event where all the Ohio ubuntu locos meet
<Cheri703> yeah, that sort of thing for an install-fest or a "hand out flyers" day would be awesome, having extra hands
<Cheri703> dmcglone: that'll be at my house :) if everyone can make it to mansfield
<Cheri703> though it'll be a distance for the southern relocos
<dmcglone> it's got to be in the center of Ohio :-)
<dmcglone> that way it not such a long drive for everyone
<Cheri703> so perhaps have regional ones (north/south) and then a BIG one? dunno
<dmcglone> but only like once a year
<canthus13> Hmm. If it's on a Saturday, we could probably make it.
<dmcglone> most everyone makes it to OLF right
<jacob> I think so
<dmcglone> I mean it could be an OLF but only consisting of well.. Us
<dmcglone> lol
<canthus13> OUF?
<jacob> it's definitely an idea
<dmcglone> OUF sounds like a good name
<gilbert> that was kind of done the day before OLF
<itsafork> i like the sound of OUF
<Cheri703> Perhaps in the first half of the year, there could be a northern/southern thing, then the ubu-con at OLF?
<itsafork> & maybe even try getting some of our neighbor states involved too!
<dmcglone> Cheri703: what about the east/west?
<gilbert> itsafork: except for michigan of course ;)
<dmcglone> lol gilbert
<itsafork> lol
<Cheri703> well, spanning across (I drive to lima ALL the time, I guess I don't see it as that long a drive :/ )
<dmcglone> well I think if we could find a meeting place in the middle of the state, it would work pretty good
<gilbert> well, its been about an hour, so we should try to wrap this up.  any final thoughts/feedback?
<itsafork> OLF is in september, what if we tried to have OUF in March???
<dmcglone> sounds good tome
<tnseditor> sounds pretty good :)
<dmcglone> warm weather, road trip... Hmmm
<dmcglone> I'm all for it
<jacob> +1
<gilbert> seems reasonable; although thats a bit soon (in terms of finding space for it)
<gilbert> and it might be a bit better if it were a warmer month
<dmcglone> gilbert, any restaurant would be happy to see us coming
<itsafork> gilbert: good point, warmer is better
<Cheri703> dmcglone: you'd want plugs/wifi available
<Cheri703> and I think not basing it around food would probably be good...
<jacob> let's reserve the convention center! (kidding, that's expensive.)
<Cheri703> maybe, I dunno
<Cheri703> have food, but not AT a food location
<dmcglone> McDonalds, Tim Hortons, Wendys take your pick
<gilbert> what would the format be?  just like a big ubuntu hour?  like an ubuntu dinner?
<gilbert> presentations, or just discussion?
<Cheri703> well, my thing will be pretty casual
<dmcglone> one huge ubuntu 2 hours
<gilbert> haha dmcglone
<paultag> that would be tit
<dmcglone> everything gilbert
<paultag> ss
<Cheri703> gilbert: I'd lean away from being at a business
<paultag> hello, world
<tnseditor> hi paultag
<Cheri703> hey paultag
<paultag> heyya tnseditor, Cheri703
<jacob> heya paultag
<gilbert> hey paultag!
<paultag> hayya jacob, gilbert <3
<dmcglone> Hi paultag
<gilbert> you totally missed the meeting :(
<paultag> howdy dmcglone!
<paultag> gilbert: dude, I know! Sorry!
<itsafork> i think maybe have it like ubucon, talks with a little bit of open discussoins
<paultag> gilbert: I tried to get back, but my g'ma needed some help
<itsafork> paultag: where did you come from?!?
<Cheri703> do we have any "no, absolutely not" locations?
<paultag> itsafork: ....my mom?
<itsafork> paultag: lol
<Cheri703> I can ask around for venues in cbus, want somewhere that we could set up tables/plugs perhaps? dunno
<dmcglone> Cheri703: White Castle is out of the question, they make me fart! LOL
<tnseditor> hhahahaha
<gilbert> panera's usually have a meeting room that you can reserve
<itsafork> dmcglone: agree!
<gilbert> although the one at osu doesn't
<Cheri703> ours doesn't...
<itsafork> gilbert: will that be large enough???
<tnseditor> both of ours don't
<dmcglone> even libraries have wi-fi don't they?
<gilbert> a library may be good
<Unit193> How about at dmcglone's house? ;)
<itsafork> dmcglone: some do, some don't
<dmcglone> and libraries have private rooms I think
<dmcglone> Unit193 come on down :-)
<Cheri703> gilbert: Columbus main library has meeting rooms, and a parking garage that isn't stupid expensive
<Cheri703> Unit193: we can carpool
<gilbert> Cheri703: is that downtown?
<Cheri703> yeah
<dmcglone> Cheri703: but it has to be in the middle of the state
<itsafork> Cheri703: GREAT POINT!!!
<gilbert> Cheri703: kinda sad that i don't know that since i've lived here so long
 * Cheri703 hearts the main library
<Cheri703> dmcglone: columbus main library
<dmcglone> gilbert: no the main lib is not downtown
<Cheri703> it's right next to grant hospital
<Cheri703> = downtown to me
<dmcglone> it's off of broad st west of downtown
<Cheri703> like 2 blocks west
<thafreak> Just to be extra nerdy, some one should find the gps coords of the EXACT center of ohio
<itsafork> dmcglone: it's by the corner of Grant Ave. & Oak St.
<dmcglone> 2?
<paultag> thafreak: haahahha
<dmcglone> nah more like 2 miles
<Cheri703> well, a few blocks from high/broad
<thafreak> even if it's the middle of a freeway, we should all meet there
<gilbert> dmcglone: thats pretty close to downtown (at least what i consider downtown)
<paultag> thafreak: and go there, just like the random farm in the "middle" of the USA
<canthus13> thafreak: Shoulda known someone in here already would have done that.
<dmcglone> gilbert: it's across the street from grant hospital
<Cheri703> about 10 min from OSU, 15 with traffic. I can make it from there (slightly south of there actually) to microcenter in 15 min
<thafreak> anyone know where the precise (as possible) center of the state is?
<canthus13> Newark is almost the exact center.
<dmcglone> thafreak: I'm checking
<dmcglone> ;-)
<thafreak> newark you say eh...
<gilbert> paultag: that would be awesome, just show up at some random farm land and sit around with our computers and talk.  that would be fun
<paultag> gilbert: dude, for sure
<paultag> gilbert: I'd come down for that, no doubt
<dmcglone> Newark is due east
<itsafork> canthus13: but newarks.... far away :(    lol
<dmcglone> haha gilbert
<canthus13> itsafork: Yeah, well.. I'm in Toledo. Everything is kinda far away.
<gilbert> so, i gotta run in a few.  anything else we need to wrap up?
<Cheri703> http://ebranch-prod.columbuslibrary.org/ebranch/index.cfm?pageid=210
<dmcglone> me and gilbert is in columbus, Umm pretty much in the center of ohio... lol
<Cheri703> do we think we'd have more than 30 people?
<dmcglone> Cheri703: probably not at first
<itsafork> Cheri703: well are we going to invite the neighbor loco's???
<gilbert> Cheri703: i doubt it
<Cheri703> open to all of ohio
<gilbert> itsafork: we'll invite anyone/everyone that would be interested
<itsafork> 30 sounds pretty reasonable
<Cheri703> there's one room at the main library that is 30 people, one that is 200, not really any in-between there
<canthus13> You can fit 200 people in the 30 room, I'm sure.  Just gotta be friendly and wear deodorant.
<Cheri703> decent amenities too, if you look, there's a fridge, microwave, lcd projector, tv/dvd player
<Cheri703> so we could definitely provide snackies
<gilbert> Cheri703: 30 is good
<Cheri703> and/or have presentations
<itsafork> canthus13: i agree, personal space is soo over rated
<canthus13> mmm.. tokyo subways...
<Cheri703> ok, the room can be reserved up to 4 months in advance, so if we decided on a few possible dates, we can try to reserve it
<dmcglone> itsafork: I like my personal space ;-)
<dmcglone> Cheri703: is there a cost?
<gilbert> i would say April at the earliest
<gilbert> dmcglone: you've already paid it compulsively
<gilbert> dmcglone: libraries are paid for out of local taxes
<Cheri703> doesn't look like it
<Cheri703> and it does say you can't be disruptive ;)
<itsafork> gilbert: agreed, april is the soonest we'd be able to succesfully plan something like this
<dmcglone> True, but some charge for their rooms
<paultag> dmcglone: not for community orgs, usually
<paultag> only companies and such
<dmcglone> paultag: cool
<dmcglone> I didn't know that
<paultag> taxes rule, dude
<dmcglone> the library around the corner from my house has a charge for their conference room
<Cheri703> on 4/23, the main auditorium (200 people) is open all day, the 30 person room is open after 1pm
<itsafork> dmcglone: sounds like a not-so-fun library
<paultag> dmcglone: usually public libraries will do it at no cost to community groups
<Cheri703> (as of now, might fill up quickly)
<Cheri703> since the other saturdays are taken
<Cheri703> on 4/30 the 30 person room is available all day
<gilbert> Cheri703: so, lets reserve it and plan on that
<Cheri703> which?
<gilbert> Cheri703: i'd say a half day is long enough
<Cheri703> which half
<dmcglone> lol
<gilbert> later half
<paultag> +1
<jacob> :P
<Cheri703> ok, so 4/23?
<itsafork> later half sounds good!
<gilbert> which day does 11.04 come out?
<Cheri703> does someone in columbus want to reserve it?
 * Cheri703 isn't really there much these days
<paultag> gilbert: usually the 3th
<paultag> 30th
<gilbert> Cheri703: you can do it on that page, right?
<Cheri703> the link I'd posted earlier
<Cheri703> yes
<gilbert> so the 30th seems like a good date then?
<Cheri703> we could go for the 30th, have a release party?
<canthus13> the 3th?
<canthus13> :)
<gilbert> yeah after party for the release
 * Cheri703 isn't sure she wants to be RESPONSIBLE for the room :)
<paultag> gilbert: let me check the release cal
<canthus13> If it's like most releases, it'll release sometime around 11:58pm.
<Cheri703> can't check may yet, 5 months out
<gilbert> canthus13: 11:58 the day before?
<canthus13> gilbert: the day of.
<gilbert> canthus13: so they do it at the last minute
<paultag> gilbert: Cheri703: April 28th
<paultag> we're early this year
<canthus13> Every 6 months, people poke ubottu, asking if it's out all day on release day.
<Cheri703> ok, so then the 30th would be good
<Cheri703> gilbert: http://ebranch-prod.columbuslibrary.org/ebranch/index.cfm?pageid=210
<Cheri703> you can reserve from there
<jacob> except 10.10, which was 10/10/10 10:10:10 UTC.
<Cheri703> or someone on the council :)
<paultag> +1 making the council do work
<paultag> god that feels good to say
<dmcglone> Firefox Users: This software is not compatible with Firefox version 3.6  or higher.  Use Internet Explorer, or older versions of Firefox, or any  other browsers to reserve a room online or call 614-645-2275 to reserve  by phone.
<Cheri703> it was letting me get in there
<paultag> dmcglone: dude, pwned
<itsafork> paultag: ok
<Cheri703> I don't know that it WORKS works, but it was letting mein
<Cheri703> *me in
<paultag> <3 itsafork
<itsafork> i'll reserver it, but that means that at least all of have to show up!!!
 * dmcglone can't call so I can't do it unless I go over there. I'll do it if anyone isn't willing to call and reserve
<itsafork> & bring friends
<gilbert> hmm, maybe we should decide now who is going to be responsible for organizing this since it seems to be a group idea
<dmcglone> I'll definitely be there itsafork
<gilbert> i wonder if Jon would be interested since he was instrumental in putting together ubucon
<Cheri703> I'll help from here if at all possible
<itsafork> i am more than happy to HELP organize it, but i will eventually need some help with the details
<dmcglone> I will help with anything I can
 * BiosElement is back >.>
<Cheri703> perhaps someone can go scout out the room, check out logistics and such. it did say that tables/chairs are available, but the group is responsible for setup/tear-down, so reserve time on either side for that
<itsafork> gilbert: jacob: i'm hoping i can count on you guys as well!!!!
<gilbert> ok, we'll have a conversation within the council to decide how to organize this and we'll send out info later
<jacob> itsafork: unless something catastrophic happens, i'll be there :)
<gilbert> ok, so we have Cheri703 and itsafork as volunteers we can count on.  anyone else want to help out?
<jacob> gilbert: sounds good :)
<Cheri703> I think release party/install-fest/gathering
<dmcglone> jacob: we're gonna have a really bad snow storm that day
<jacob> dmcglone: sweet
<Cheri703> so perhaps some tables set up in one corner where people can install, an area for chatting, and perhaps some small group discussion topics planned?
<itsafork> jacob: Cheri703: dmcglone: gilbert: thanks guys!!!
 * Cheri703 is just throwing out ideas
<paultag> I can give a smallish talk about something fun, if I can plan ahead and make sure I get down in time
<Cheri703> not sure just HOW big the room is
<Unit193> If I can go I can help with setup/takedown
<dmcglone> I'll go scout the room tomorrow
<paultag> dmcglone: mind taking photos?
<paultag> just with a phone or something
<paultag> then we can doodle on them
<Cheri703> it's the 3rd floor meeting room (or something like that)
<dmcglone> I was about to suggest that, but doesn't that seem a little odd.. LOL
<itsafork> paultag: can i hold you to that?????
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> itsafork: a talk or doodling on photos?
<jacob> hehe
<paultag> I'll doodle up and down on this joint
<itsafork> paultag: either?
<gilbert> ok everybody, i gotta take off.  good meeting :)
<paultag> itsafork: I'll do my 100% best. It's going to take some baby-making because that's either finals of my last semester at uni or graduation
<tnseditor> talk to you later :)
<paultag> gilbert: Thanks so much! You rock my socks!
<jacob> later gilbert :)
<paultag> itsafork: but I'll see if I can't get away
<dmcglone> later gilbert
<itsafork> paultag: thanks man!~
<paultag> itsafork: rock on dude
<itsafork> gilbert; tnseditor: later
<dmcglone> Geez paultag give me a little credit here ;-)
<paultag> dmcglone: :)
<paultag> dmcglone: you get all the credit you want, dude. How's the PHP coming these days?
<dmcglone> great, I've been doing a lot of writing lately
<paultag> killer!
<paultag> One sec, I need to get my chargetr
<paultag> charger *
<dmcglone> I'm building a site for Cheri703's friend
<itsafork> dmcglone: i hate building sites, more power to ya!
<dmcglone> why itsafork?
<dmcglone> I love it
<jacob> I love building sites... but not really in PHP ;)
<dmcglone> PHP RULES!!!
<dmcglone> ;-)
<BiosElement> PHP just fails ;P
 * BiosElement ducks behind flame wall
<itsafork> dmcglone: just never had much luck/ skill at it
<jacob> Python+Django, Ruby+Rails, etc > PHP
<BiosElement> Python+Pyramid > Python+Django > PHP > Ruby+Rauls > C
<BiosElement> ;)
<jacob> though PHP is a necessary evil, using it at work
<dmcglone> Aw now come on people, admit it PHP RULES ;-)
<jacob> BiosElement: who uses C for web development? :P
<dmcglone> jacob: I do
<dmcglone> lol
<dmcglone> Actually, I use 2 better called C++
<itsafork> i don't know dmcglone, there aren't any vowels in the word, lol
<jacob> dmcglone: how so? curious, I've really never seen it used online (excluding software libraries)
 * Cheri703 has all 4 dogs in the living room
<Cheri703> generally we only bring in a few at a time
<dmcglone> jacob: yup, thats what makes me GOOD! lol
<BiosElement> jacob: Well I can name a few
<jacob> ah, well C++ makes a _little_ more sense. C, though...
<jacob> and no, web servers don't count. I know that's C. :P
<BiosElement> jacob: C++ 'is' C with some added crap heh
<jacob> BiosElement: yes, but they're functionally different in many ways
<itsafork> BiosElement: jacob: very true.
<dmcglone> My main languages are PHP, mysql with PEAR and SMARTY
<BiosElement> jacob: No debate there heh
<dmcglone> C++ is C on steroids
<jacob> anyway, i'm not about to get into a programming language holywar. ;) i'm signing off; need to work on some papers due tomorrow.
<BiosElement> hah later jacob
<jacob> later all
<dmcglone> later jacob
<tnseditor> adios
<dmcglone> I'm about to hop in the shower
<itsafork> hey guys i'm going to sign off as well, later!
<Unit193> dmcglone: Don't take your computer with you!
<dmcglone> BiosElement: you know the routine, gonna get my laptop and take it upstairs
<dmcglone> lol
<BiosElement> dmcglone: Fail ;P
<dmcglone> lol Unit19
<dmcglone> I'll be back in about 30 minutes :-)
<thafreak> wait...what's all this talk?
<thafreak> My first web stuff was written in C!
<BiosElement> lol
<BiosElement> Don't ask me
<thafreak> a little thing called CGI
<BiosElement> I think it's kinda dumb to do web in C
<BiosElement> Servers don't count >.>
<thafreak> not servers
<thafreak> CGI programs...
<thafreak> apache runs them...
<thafreak> I wrote C first...
<thafreak> then, later, wrote a C++ class to make it easy to write CGI bins...
<thafreak> then some one showed me perl...then shortly thereafter (a few days), some one showed me php...
<thafreak> needless to say, I didn't do much more C/C++ web dev :)
<thafreak> oh, and it was when php 3 was brand new...
<dmcglone1> back
<Unit193> welcome back dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> and I'm about to turn in for the night
<dmcglone1> lol
<Unit193> undo welcome back
<dmcglone1> LOL
<dmcglone1> It'll be around 11 when I go
<dmcglone1> gotta get my beauty sleep. A lot of it. have you seen how ugly I am these days?
<dmcglone1> ;-)
<Unit193> Nope, the camera would break...
<Unit193> I'm hoping to go to the c-bus ting...
<dmcglone1> I hope to see you there
<Unit193> Better then breaking another camera...
<dmcglone1> lol
<dmcglone1> I live pretty close  to the library it'll be held at
<Unit193> Need shirts with SN on them...
<dmcglone1> Ok I'm out. G'night everyone
<Unit193> Have a nice one dmcglone1
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<Cheri703> hello
<canthus13> Good morning.
<Cheri703> canthus13: crazy boss strikes again
<cprofitt> hey... can anyone tell me about Notacon?
<canthus13> ChanServ: oh?
<cprofitt> yes, its in OH
<cprofitt> well... Cleveland if OH still claims it
<cprofitt> http://www.notacon.org/
<cprofitt> :-)
<canthus13> ...
<cprofitt> JonathanD: what channels are you not in?
<JonathanD> Ummm...
<JonathanD> I'm not sure ;)
<JonathanD> cprofitt: I'm in fewer than 120 channels.
<JonathanD> Out of 33,000. :)
<cprofitt> hmm...
<cprofitt> must just be many of the same channels I am in
<cprofitt> JonathanD: you been to notacon?
<JonathanD> nope
<cprofitt> I feel the need for geekery... computer geekery...
<JonathanD> cprofitt: I'm in a lot of ubuntu and lug channels.
<JonathanD> as are you
 * cprofitt nods
<cprofitt> we follow the same path my friend
<JonathanD> thats where all the fun stuff happens
<JonathanD> and also the best place to get people to come over for dinner
<cprofitt> lol
<cprofitt> dinner...
<cprofitt> yum
<JonathanD> indeed.
<Unit193> Bloody firefox...
<thafreak> canthus13: weren't you talking about the girl with the dragon tattoo a while back?
<canthus13> Yep. great movie.
<dmcglone> Hi all :-)
<Unit193> dmcglone
<dmcglone> yeah?
<Unit193> wrong context, hope your having a better one then I am...
<dmcglone> I'm relieved today!
<dmcglone> Unit193 go look at the completed site
<Unit193> Too pissed off right now...
<dmcglone> better to be pissed off than pissed on ;-)
<Unit193> The site starts out a bit kookey
<dmcglone> what do ya mean?
<Unit193> Loads all the things it switchs around at once
<dmcglone> is it like jerking around?
<Unit193> only at first load... (not sure jerking is the right word)
<dmcglone> just slow right?
<Unit193> Know anyway to restore a FF session?
<dmcglone> You can't unless it was saved
<Unit193> loads all the pics at once... don't know how else to put it
<dmcglone> I see
<Unit193> it *was* saved....
<Unit193> "saved"
<dmcglone> have you tried closing firefox and opening it back up?
<Unit193> Yes, been at this for about the last hour....
<dmcglone> sounds like your session wasn't saved like it should have been
<Unit193> (not an ubuntu computer) tried 3 undelete programs, searched all the restore files...
<Unit193> I really need to get off the comp before I break anything :/
<dmcglone> I know how ya feel man. Go take a break and come back to it later
<Unit193> I don't think there is anything else to do about it... but go crazy with a process manager....
<dmcglone> are you running windows?
<Unit193> In the comp I'm really pissed at? or this one?
<dmcglone> the one that will not restore the session
<Unit193> Yep
<dmcglone> That's your problem
<Unit193> Yeah, I really need to not kill vital processes when I get ticked at it.... (I blue screen most of the time when I get ticked)
<Unit193> Done with the site?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Hey... what's up with the boss this time?
<Cheri703> heh, good times, she FINALLY sent the proposed contract....
<Cheri703> and wants to pay me $450 per week (which sounds pretty decent, until you factor in that THAT IS SUPPOSED TO INCLUDE MY GAS REIMBURSEMENT!)
<Cheri703> so basically I'd be making LESS some weeks than I make now
<Cheri703> also she changed my "things that are under my domain" list to "tasks to include but not limited to:" so basically she wants to pay me less and keep herself having unlimited control over what she can ask from me
<Cheri703> so...going to send back a counter proposal and explain why she's full of crap, and give up after that
<greyfox-> PGP signing party tonight for those of you in Columbus... http://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/f1gvx/pgp_signing_party_columbus_ohio/
<canthus13> Cheri703: She's nuts.
<Cheri703> yeah basically
<Cheri703> >.<
<Cheri703> silly me thinking that maaaaybe she'd regain some humanity, but oh well
<canthus13> 450 is crap.  I make more than that sitting on my ass, resetting modems, and teaching old ladies how to change channels.
<Cheri703> yeah...
<Cheri703> the minimum I was willing to take was $400 PLUS gas reimbursement
<Cheri703> some weeks I spend over $200 in gas
<Cheri703> so...nope
<Cheri703> as I said though, I'm going to give them one last shot at keeping me
<Cheri703> but I'm not holding my breath
 * canthus13 wonders what the going rate for your job description is...
<canthus13> Can't be less than 12 bucks an hour...
<Cheri703> according to a few people, it's over 30k
<canthus13> That sounds about right. 15 bucks an hour, maybe a bit more.
<Cheri703> oh, and the best part is, that $450 including gas is still as a contractor, so that $450 is wages, gas, taxes
<canthus13> McDonalds pays better. :(
<canthus13> ...almost.  McD's starts at $7.50/hr, which at full time is 300 bucks a week.
<Cheri703> yeah, exactly, there are a few call centers in town, and I would take home more money
<Cheri703> which is RIDICULOUS
<Cheri703> I'm GOOD at my job
<canthus13> Yay. Lunch.  I'm off to eat.  I'll be back after a while.
<Cheri703> ttyl
<Derath-Srvr> Sorry I missed the meeting last night, reviewing logs now...
<Derath-Srvr> Okay, I have something of a suggestion...
<Derath-Srvr> Regarding last night's meeting (sorry was teaching a class), could we use some form of an RSS feed? that way it's text based, lots of clients will read rss, voluntary... etc?
<Derath-Srvr> jacob, gilbert ^
<Derath-Srvr> Thinking a custom build site or tool that ReLoCo leads can easily type into and update and feed an RSS feed to distribute to those that want to subscribe...
<Derath-Srvr> site, tool, or even a "web-plugin" that we can add to the wiki or something
<canthus13> Bot in channel.
<canthus13> Designated leads would be able to @update <whatever>
<Derath-Srvr> that would work too
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-14
<dmcglone1> Hi all
<Unit193> Hey dmcglone1
<dmcglone1> Unit193 get your problem sorted out?
<Unit193> No :(
<Unit193> Don't think I will ever get them tabs back....
<dmcglone1> did you finally give up?
<Unit193> Sorta... now just finding the tabs...
<dmcglone1> read it later plugin might be useful for you
<Unit193> Found one that backs open tabs up
<dmcglone1> cool
<Unit193> Bit late...
<dmcglone1> true :-/
<dmcglone1> I'll probably turn in early tonight, I was up at 3:30am this morning
<Unit193> The site done?
<dmcglone1> absolutely
<dmcglone1> :-)
<dmcglone1> He loves it
<Unit193> That's great! Be right back
<dmcglone1> ok
 * dmcglone1 wants to start jogging every day
<Unit193> For fun or need?
<dmcglone1> both
<dmcglone1> I'm so out of shape
<dmcglone1> Well I'm going to get off here and relax
<Unit193> Good rest!
<dmcglone1> I'll catch ya'll later
<Cheri703> wow that was a longer evening than I'd anticipated...
<canthus13> Eh?
<Cheri703> left house at 5:30 for ubuntu hour, stayed at panera til about 7:40, went to friend's sister's house to fix her internet connection issues with her blu-ray player, left there at 10, went to walmart, got home about 20 min ago :/  and woke up at 7:15 today
<Cheri703> had planned to be home by 9 at the latest -_-
<paultag> pleasent evening Cheri703
<paultag> how goes, frendo?
<Cheri703> yeah, overall
<Cheri703> eh, lots of craziness at the moment, some of which I thought I'd already resolved :/
<paultag> :(
<Cheri703> yeah, but must press on
<canthus13> Cheri703: If your boss balks at your contract requirements again, hand her your resignation wrapped around something phallic, with a jar of vaseline.
<Cheri703> heh, well, the contract requirements will be the resignation...
<canthus13> Heh.
<Cheri703> I worked 2 additional weeks in good faith that she'd be coming back to the table with something remotely reasonable
<Cheri703> and this ain't it
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-15
<dmcglone1> Hi everyone
<canthus13> good morning.
<Unit193> Hello dmcglone1
<canthus13> Cheri703: how'd the boss take the counteroffer? :)
<dmcglone1> Hopefully it's good news canthus13
<Cheri703> ha, no response from female boss, male boss called asking "what's the least you'll take?" and telling me how female boss feels like she's been so generous providing vehicle and how "no one" has a vehicle provided, and blah blah
<Cheri703> -_- I had to go so in theory going to be talking to them tonight/tomorrow
<dmcglone1> tell em if they can afford to furnish the vehicle they can afford the gas for it
<Cheri703> they said they don't have enough money, blah blah, some other stuff saying how I "only" do setup...which is not true...
<canthus13> Heh.  Tell 'em to pay you enough extra to handle the payment on a new truck (Along with insurance and gas) over and above what you're asking and they can have their vehicle back. :)
<Cheri703> I dunno, we'll see how much effort I give it
<canthus13> Cheri703: Only do setup, since that's what they only pay you for.
<dmcglone1> In my opinion, that's like an employee of mcdonalds having to pay the electric bill to cook the food
<Cheri703> they said they were being so nice so I wouldn't have a payment, I said "if I'd bought my own car, a. I wouldn't have a payment, and b. I wouldn't have taken the job if I was going to be putting over 30,000 miles on my own vehicle in one year
<Cheri703> so...we'll see. I'm going ahead with getting the truck cleaned tomorrow
 * Cheri703 is stressed and meh tonight :/
<Unit193> ice cream to relax?
<Cheri703> hmmm.....actually a viable option, I have a ton of ice cream still
<Cheri703> might go grab some in a bit
<dmcglone1> bluejackets are playing
<canthus13> Who?
<canthus13> Oh. that 'hockey' team in Columbus. :P
<dmcglone1> lol
 * Cheri703 needs a proofreader
<Cheri703> canthus13: around?
<canthus13> Cheri703: I is now.
<canthus13> :)
<Cheri703> hey canthus13
 * Cheri703 got a ridiculous reply to last email, just sent out another email -_-
 * Cheri703 envies canthus13's job
<canthus13> Cheri703: Lemme know if you wanna try for a job here. I'll definitely put in a good word for ya.
<Cheri703_> canthus13: I appreciate that, I'll keep you posted, so far though we don't really want to move :/
<Cheri703> OMFG
<canthus13> Eh?
<Cheri703> got a boss response.
<canthus13> Oh?
<Cheri703> check your pm
<canthus13> uh. Wow.
<canthus13> I'd be outta there.
<Cheri703> yeah, monday I'll be getting the truck cleaned and returning it
<Cheri703> insanity!
<Unit193> Really not trying to pry.... is there anything you might say in the open?
<canthus13> Cheri703: YOu could go rogue and poach their customers... you didn't sign a non-compete agreement...
<canthus13> did you?
<Cheri703> this is true, I will probably tell them I'm no longer with them, they're no longer willing to provide free support, and they can pay me to come out....
<Cheri703> I don't have a car, but friends are willing to loan us theirs as needed
<Cheri703> anyone have a car they don't want?
<Cheri703> and want to give away?
<canthus13> If I had one, it'd be yours... Unfortunately, we're driving around an old chevy celebrity we paid 500 bucks for. :(
<Cheri703> well, thanks :) I appreciate the thought
<Cheri703> that's probably about what we'll be looking at
#ubuntu-us-oh 2011-01-16
<Cheri703> heh, if my bedroom door hadn't been completely closed (usually not) I would probably not have noticed, this house stays nice and warm, even the rest of the house was a reasonable temperature. I was BURNING up. we're lucky we're on a "budget" plan..
<Cheri703> noticed it around 8am, husband had gone out and back in around 1:30...woo for 6.5 hours of blasting furnace... :(
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-09
<tnseditor> hi everyone
<Unit193> Welcome back, tnseditor!
<tnseditor> thanks :)  We won :D
<tnseditor> how have you been?
<Unit193> Congrats. You remember me as the nutter from '08?
<tnseditor> yes :P
<Unit193> Oh well, seems like those things happen
<Unit193> Much going on over in Lima?
<tnseditor> not too terribly much
<tnseditor> My Christmas lights are still going with non-Christmas music
<tnseditor> my Christmas videos of the light show are up at www.youtube.com/tnseditor
<Unit193> Ah, we just have a few lights, no music
<tnseditor> I'm at 12,370 in the front, a few thousand in the back and a few thousand inside
<tnseditor> in total, around 18,000 lights
<Unit193> Awesome!!
<Unit193> Just need some snow now :P
<tnseditor> I started at the end of October putting stuff up
<tnseditor> yes
<tnseditor> for sure!
<tnseditor> some videos have snow, but some do not
<tnseditor> I got some videos when it snowed in November
<Unit193> I endure the spring for the winter
<tnseditor> there was a quote from someone in The Lima News saying how winter was half over and we haven't had any real snow..... uh... winter just got started the other day and it often snows into at least March :P
<Unit193> Lets make it April. Doing any meetups there? (Anyone to attend? :P )
<tnseditor> I haven't tried doing anything for a long while
<tnseditor> there were a few people that attended, but not many
<tnseditor> I hope to get back to doing more stuff soon though
<Unit193> It's fun, there is now one here (That I didn't start :P )
<tnseditor> yay :P
<Unit193> I do attend when I can though, so it's mostly me and Cheri703, and maybe my friend if we are lucky
<tnseditor> that's pretty good
<tnseditor> we had me, someone from Defiance and his friend
<Unit193> Yeah, they are actually rather fun
<Unit193> If it were to get really big, there'd be less of a chance of me speaking :P
<tnseditor> :P
<thafreak> So, it looks like I'm teaching a night course at Akron....Unix/Linux "Networking"
<thafreak> Formerly the class was titled Unix/Linux Systems Admin II
<thafreak> which is actually more appropriate
<jrgifford> thafreak: where?
<thafreak> akron...U of A
<jrgifford> coolness. i'll have to figure out how to drop by for a session. :P
<thafreak> are you a u of a student?
<thafreak> I've never been to campus before the whole new hire process
<jrgifford> nope, i'm not even out of high school. (i'm homeschooled)
<thafreak> ah...how close are you to graduating?
<jrgifford> another 2 years or so.
<jrgifford> depends on what happens this summer.
<jrgifford> if i get a job, closer to three, otherwise, 2-ish.
<thafreak> that's cool
<thafreak> any plans for the future yet?
<jrgifford> other than someting to do with ubuntu/programming? not really.
<thafreak> nice
<jrgifford> so... i don't have any plans for the future, but i don't not have plans for the future
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-10
 * Derath-Srvr yawns
<Unit193> Good evening
<Derath-Srvr> Sup :)
<Unit193> Well, goind to watch Castle
<ronnoc> hey guys what's up
<Unit193> Was going to install a new kernel, but that's not going to work :P
<Derath-Srvr> Working...
<ronnoc> why not?
<ronnoc> I'm living on the edge playing with "rm -r"
<Unit193> Error I had :P
<ronnoc> which might be more fun than working
<Unit193> You forgot an "f" on there
<ronnoc> i said living on the edge, Unit193, not a suicide run lol
<Unit193> Hey, it's only a problem with / and even then it asks :P
<ronnoc> I don't think it asks with the -r option along with it
<Unit193> You know, it's confusing a tad watching Castle right after you watch Firefly earlier that day :P
<ronnoc> I tried to watch Castle a few times. It's....different
<ronnoc> I did like it but I think I usually caught the episodes near the end :/
<Unit193> Cheri703: I suppose I should assume tomorrow is good?
<Cheri703> yeah, sounds good :)
 * Unit193 notifies EricR2427
<Cheri703> kk
<Unit193> ...As if you need a play by play
 * canthus13 yawns.
<Unit193> Still seeking another location to call where you work?
<canthus13> Unit193: Yup.
<canthus13> I'd like to find somewhere in NEO or around Erie, PA.
<Unit193> canthus13: Different position I'd guess too. Did you already recompile pianobar?
<canthus13> never.  Haven't used it in a really long time.
<Unit193> Hmm... Found a different service?
<canthus13> My media server.
<canthus13> 20k+ songs. :)
<Unit193> Heh, that works better. You seem to have a number of servers
<Unit193> Seems you're timeing out more though
<Cheri703> canthus13: you and me both! (at least as far as looking)
<Cheri703> what type of work are you looking for canthus13?
<canthus13> Cheri703: Helpdesk, desktop support, junior admin...
<Cheri703> gotcha
<jrgifford> canthus13: i thought you really really *really* wanted out of the helpdesk stuff?
<canthus13> jrgifford: I want out of the whole ISP support deal. Internal support is a little easier to deal with.
<canthus13> I'd do ISP for commercial support, possibly... Or any position that requires little to no customer contact.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-11
<Cheri703> https://chzdailywhat.files.wordpress.com/2012/01/82fd3a98-ee62-4028-9ef4-a6f71e9508f1.gif
<jrgifford> lol...
<jrgifford> canthus13: oh ok.
<Unit193> I'd have to agree...
<Unit193> He just knows more from personal
<canthus13> Unit193: Just one server right now. Bob is handling everything -- shells, media, web... Titan was fried a while back.
<Unit193> Eh, no fun. I still want to set ONE up and not just randomly stick it across several computers :/
 * canthus13 had duties divided originally.. Media server, web/shell/mail server, and a tackling dummy for exploits.
<jrgifford> way i set things up was something like this:
<jrgifford> VM host, VM1=media, VM2=web/shell, and then the ability to add VM3-5 if needed for other things.
<jrgifford> but now we're down to VM host and then VM1.
<canthus13> jrgifford: I may do something like that with Xen when I get a better CPU and more RAM.
<Unit193> ^^
<jrgifford> canthus13: i just run everything off 128MB or 512 of RAM, its not like Ubuntu server needs a *lot*...
<jrgifford> ssh, screen and a http server?
<Unit193> Debian....
<jrgifford> well, straight debian might be easier. :)
<canthus13> jrgifford: My machine right now has a 3ghz proc and 1GB ram. It'll support a 6 core AMD CPU and 8 GB...
<canthus13> But yeah, SSH/screen/irssi for several people, http, NFS, mail...
<canthus13> ...and maybe DVL when/if it ever rereleases, just for fun.  And then maybe Win 2k8 server as a tackling dummy.
<jrgifford> oh, if you start doing that yeah i could see that getting rather heavy on the CPU and RAM.
<Cheri703> I'm contemplating combining my stuff onto one server, I think it will have to wait until a. I get another/bigger hdd, and a nice large monitor
 * canthus13 has one monitor for his servers... no KVM, even.  he doesn't really need one. once they're up and running, they rarely need console access.
<Cheri703> well, I have my media/storage/whatever server, and then my heavier duty/more powerful computer that I use for specific things. I want to get a nice 30ish inch monitor to use as a tv, and then I can also use it when needing the quad-core for stuff (and yes, that is heavy duty in my household)
<Cheri703> want one of these with a 30" monitor: http://www.ergotron.com/Products/tabid/65/PRDID/56/language/en-US/Default.aspx
<Cheri703> holds up to 30lbs
<jrgifford> paultag: slow down with the github following man!
<jrgifford> i check for the first time in a few days, and the entire front page is YOU. :D
<paultag> jrgifford: hey man, that was you for a while
<paultag> jrgifford: also, those are all my new coworkers :)
<paultag> jrgifford: also, screenshot or it never happened :)
<jrgifford> haha, i know, one good turn deserves another. ;)
 * jrgifford takes screenshot
<jrgifford> oh, its only 2/3rds...
<jrgifford> close enough. :D
<paultag> :)
<jrgifford> http://i.imgur.com/DQ0kO.png and http://i.imgur.com/FjZ6W.png. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: hahaha!
<paultag> :)
<thafreak> http://arstechnica.com/business/news/2011/12/how-hackers-gave-subway-a-30-million-lesson-in-point-of-sale-security.ars
<Cheri703> Unit193: still home?
<Unit193> Yeah, can't really get there :/
<Unit193> There is someone else there I hope?
<Cheri703> no worries, I'm here eating, then will go run errands, so no issue either way
<Unit193> Eh, I guess. Still a bummer either way
<Cheri703> it would be, but I got my super yummy sandwich, so happy tummy :)
<Unit193> Heh, have fun eating that : D
<canthus13> wow.  Oneiric  has serious wireless issues. :/
<canthus13> It's freezing every few seconds for 2 or 3 seconds at a time.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-12
<gilbert> what up ohio
<Cheri703> not much up here
<gilbert> yeah same around here
<Unit193> About to have tea, that count?
<jandrusk> Count for ?
<jandrusk> cat tea | wc -l
<thafreak> Morning Ohio
<jandrusk> Morning.
<dzho> hey there, jandrusk
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-13
<Cheri703> Unit193: I rode home from work tonight! was...an adventure
<Unit193> Heh, no kidding! Mom said she had problems coming home, and she was in a van!
<Unit193> How well could you see?
<Cheri703> pretty well, it was just WINDY
<Cheri703> apparently it is -2 with windchill
<Cheri703> I actually had no slipping issues
<Cheri703> and that was on the bike!
<Cheri703> trike should (FINALLY) arrive next week. I will be SET for the icy weather
<Unit193> Wow, this sounds fun, bike at 2am :P
<Cheri703> still need better leg protection :s legs are COLD, have been home since ~1:30am
<Unit193> Well, that's crazy, I should try somehting like that :P
<Unit193> You have the thermal stuff now?
<Cheri703> well, I have long-johns, but...I need something wind-proof and warmer
<Cheri703> problem is that the GOOD stuff is like $80/pair
<Cheri703> Unit193: be very careful about keeping your wheels under you
<Cheri703> I have a bit of an advantage with my recumbent bike, as my center of gravity is lower and with the e-bike kit, a LOT of weight over the back wheel, so I keep traction and it is harder to have my front wheel skid out
<Unit193> No kidding, even when running (harder if you have solid into slick)
<Cheri703> yeah, I wore my yaktrax while riding, so my foot wouldn't slip when I had to put it down at lights
<Unit193> Tree fell in the woods, will make sledding that much harder :/
<Cheri703> that sucks
<Unit193> Right across the "path" too
<Cheri703> :s
<Cheri703> get out there with a saw!
<Unit193> Really thought about it, but it might make for a nice ramp ;)  (More like make me into a crmmy)
<Cheri703> crmmy?
<Cheri703> know what sounds REALLY good right now?
<Cheri703> a hot burger and crispy fries....
<Cheri703> what will I likely eat? either nothing OR polish sausage on a bun...we'll see
<Unit193> Dummy, but with lag. And food is sounding good again :/
<Cheri703> yeah, I am cold and hungry :( if this was a bigger city, I could go ANYWHERE and eat, this time of night, there are like 2 options, and none nearby
<Unit193> There are a few close to here, but I'd just go down, not out
 * Cheri703 goes to forage
 * Cheri703 decides it isn't worth the effort required
<Cheri703> I have to leave early for work tomorrow to go to the pharmacy, so might leave EXTRA early so I can pick up some lunch
#ubuntu-us-oh 2012-01-14
<Unit193> It's a bit slick out there :P
<paultag> Cheri703_: thanks for that link! :)
<paultag> Cheri703_: http://github.com/paultag/python-charlie
<paultag> Cheri703_: I just wrote a python lib to get T (our RTA) data
<jrgifford> paultag: heck yeah!!
<jrgifford> wonder how difficult it'd be to make something like that for RTA...
<paultag> jrgifford: heyya :)
<paultag> jrgifford: I have no idea :)
<paultag> but it's nice, I can get where every single train is, and their RTA
<paultag> erm, ETA
<jrgifford> well, rta uses google transit.
<jrgifford> so in theory i could scrape google transit.
<jrgifford> (if they have an API)
<paultag> oh no
<paultag> google transit is pulling from a live stream thinger
<jrgifford> ?
<paultag> you mean to say google transit is using rta's live stream :)
<paultag> google can't magic that data from every city in the US :)
<paultag> it's also a standard format, I seem to recall
<paultag> it's not what the MBTA uses, but it's a standard
<paultag> p.s. - holy shit, the RTA is huge
<paultag> http://www.riderta.com/pdf/maps/System_Map_Main.pdf
<jrgifford> I wonder if @gcrta will answer a tweet asking about an API.
<paultag> jrgifford: you should ask
<jrgifford> done.
<paultag> jrgifford: RT'd
<jrgifford> you stalker. :P
<jrgifford> paultag: http://code.google.com/p/googletransitdatafeed/wiki/PublicFeeds, http://www.riderta.com/gtfs/latest/
<paultag> jrgifford: Ahhh, GTFS! That's it
<paultag> it's timing out here, though
<paultag> Ahh, got it
<jrgifford> eek.
<jrgifford> wish it was in json.
<jrgifford> or even xml
<paultag> jrgifford: it's CSV
<jrgifford> oh ok. there are some half-decent ruby libs for that. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: it's still not realtime, though
<jrgifford> paultag: thats true. :(
<paultag> but you should still be able to get it working
<paultag> jrgifford: got a tweet back :)
<paultag> jrgifford: CC me if you email (use our @ubuntu emails, perhaps they'd like that)
<Unit193> Hey paultag, saw your name in a debian topic over at OFTC :P
<paultag> Unit193: oh crap, wait, what?
<paultag> Unit193: which channel?
<paultag> fuck, oh no
 * Unit193 checks back
<paultag> oh -expats
<paultag> perhaps?
<Unit193> Yeah, is that debian though?
<paultag> ubuntu-expats
<paultag> it's not really debian, and I only set the topic
<paultag> if it was something else, I'd like to know :)
<Unit193> I'm not on OFTC, just checking out netsplit.de
<Unit193> Only Coldfront and Freenode
<paultag> let me know if you find the channel :)
<Unit193> I think that's it
<paultag> kk :)
<Unit193> What? I'm not OFTC or debian (yet), why do I have to remember? :P
<Cheri703_> paultag: I thought of you since it was a. boston, and b. writing an app :)
<Cheri703_> the google public transit is actually quite an ordeal to set up the data in a way it can recognize
<Cheri703_> (I looked into it for our local transit)
<jrgifford> paultag: i'll prepare the email soonish. not today though, i'm busy all day. :)
<paultag> jrgifford: ^5
<paultag> Cheri703: yeah, totally! :)
<paultag> Cheri703: well I already wrote a python lib for subway data, so it'd not be a big step to hack something up :)
<Cheri703> paultag: nice :) I hope you win!
<paultag> Cheri703: :)
<Cheri703> how are thing paultag?
<paultag> Cheri703: things are great, thanks for asking
<paultag> one second
<Cheri703> that's good :)
<paultag> back :)
<paultag> Cheri703: my new job is flipping awesome
<paultag> Cheri703: what about you?
<Cheri703> very cool, I'm looking for something other than what I have
<Cheri703> I'm working, but I basically hate it, and it doesn't pay enough
<paultag> lame :(
<canthus13> Cheri703: pays better than not working. :P
<Cheri703> true, but....still
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> STILL waiting to hear about that one job, strongly considering applying for one in portland
<canthus13> Cheri703: How much are they paying, if you don't mind me asking?
<Cheri703> $9.25/hour to deal with idiots all day
<canthus13> Cheri703: Ew. come work here, get paid 14.05/hr to start to deal with idiots all day. :)
<Cheri703> hehe, that does sound more appealing >.> /me will contemplate, but if I am doing a relocation, I'd probably want to be moving in the direction I'd eventually like to go, vs a more lateral move
 * canthus13 nods.
<Cheri703> (the place I'm waiting on is more the direction I'm interested in)
<Cheri703> ok, so...now I have to get ready to go :/ am going in an hour early for overtime today, and need to grab some lunch on the way
<paultag> :\
<uriel19981> .... just checking to see if I migrated settings properly from xchat to pidgin.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-07
<BiosElement> How's it going folks? ^_^ Well, for those of you who are alive late.
<yano> good
<yano> i survived the apocalypse
<BiosElement> Small miracle that ;P
<BiosElement> I'm pretty sure I died and went to hell. Or at least I gather that since I'm actually enjoying Unity currently. :/
<Unit193> BiosElement: Howdy.
<Unit193> yano: How are the Zombies?
<BiosElement> Hey Unit193, It's been a while.
<Unit193> BiosElement: You sure it's been long enough? ;)
<Unit193> I still like Xfce, and the others.
<BiosElement> No, I'm pretty sure it hasn't.
<yano> Unit193: dead
<yano> I use AwesomeWM
<BiosElement> I presume I didn't miss much?
<yano> miss much of?
<BiosElement> Generally. I haven't been on IRC for months. >.>
<Unit193> Had a meeting, of sorts.
<BiosElement> I saw that, anything of note?
<Unit193> I'm being the same old idiot self. :D  Minutes were posted, big thing was that we're no approved for now.
<BiosElement> Not that that makes much of a difference anymore. :/
<Unit193> Some swag for OLF and if there is a Ubucon, but we should be approved again by then, so they say.
<BiosElement> I wouldn't hold my breath. Hopefully things get sorted out though.
<skellat> Are you up and around jacob?
<skellat> The team site is throwing a new error at me on upload of "An HTTP error 0 occurred. /upload/js"
<skellat> jacob: This looks moderately relevant and I'll just try to upload again after some sleep -- http://drupal.org/node/240777
 * skellat looks at the cat, worried that Shadow is ready to attack the cat
<Unit193> BiosElement: You need your core back, so you can ignore IRC so much better! :D
<BiosElement> Unit193, I may well have to do so yes ^_^
<Unit193> BiosElement: I'd guess you still do MC, and didn't like Minetest at the time.  Anything change?
<BiosElement> Yes and Not really sadly.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-08
<jandrusk> Appears ubuntu.com is running on 10.04
<canthus13> It's not EOL yet, so why upgrade if it works?
<dniMretsaM> exactly what LTS is for
<canthus13> mebbe they don't have faith in anything newer. :)
<dniMretsaM> lol
<dniMretsaM> you never know
<Unit193> jandrusk: Do you know what ubottu.com is on, though? :D
<Unit193> (Linux 2.6.31 - 2.6.35)
<skellat> Blah blah blah
<jrgifford> paultag: yo, are all the sunlight labs apps are up-to-date?
<jrgifford> Unit193:  let me guess, raring?
<Unit193> jrgifford: Wrong direction.
<jrgifford> Unit193: oh no... not hardy.
<Unit193> jrgifford: I thought so, but according to the guessed kernel version, actually lucid...
<jrgifford> oh, interesting.
<Unit193> So I'm not fully sure what version. :P
<Unit193> Oh, and are you getting any delay on debian servers?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-09
<paultag> jrgifford: unknown :)
<paultag> jrgifford: if you send PRs, I know the ruby guy, he's my dude.
<jrgifford> paultag:  looking at it, you guys all use sinatra.
<paultag> jrgifford: yeah, that's right
<paultag> we don't have rails anything
<paultag> oh right, duh
<jrgifford> hey, i wasn't sure.
<paultag> jrgifford: I wasn't sure until you mentioned that :)
<paultag> yeah! thanks for asking!
<paultag> you rock all my socks
<paultag> duh was @ me
<jrgifford> paultag: was just trying to make sure we're all covered.
<jrgifford> i mean, 6 years.
<jrgifford> ouch.
<paultag> aye!
<paultag> someone made tender love to rails
<paultag> (ha!)
<jrgifford> lol
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-10
<bakis> hey yano
<yano> bakis: hello
<bakis> haha
<yano> hm?
<bakis> hm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-11
<gilbert> howdy yall
<paultag> hey gilbert!
<gilbert> what up paultag!
<gilbert> how goes it?
<paultag> gilbert: chilln! watching some portlandia and fixing some dput-ng bugs :)
<paultag> gilbert: whatabout you?
<paultag> what's new? long time no see!
<gilbert> just back from vacation tyme :)
<paultag> \o/
<paultag> gilbert: when are you getting married, again?
<gilbert> building some chromium ;)
<paultag> hhaaha, oh no
<gilbert> just did!
<paultag> no way!
<paultag> mazel tov!
<gilbert> yeppers
<gilbert> kinda crazy actually
<paultag> yeah?
<gilbert> always seemed like it was super far off
<gilbert> but its awesome
<paultag> :D
<gilbert> so yeah lots going on
<paultag> totally :D
<paultag> How's the PhD?
<gilbert> done
<paultag> do you defend soon?
<paultag> Nice!
<paultag> Dr. Gilbert!
<gilbert> yeah, that too
<gilbert> also weird, but cool
<paultag> Dr. Gilbert, Married man.
<gilbert> yeah, alternative universe
<paultag> :)
<gilbert> anyway, huge relief now getting all the big stuff in life done
<paultag> hahaha, I bet! :)
<paultag> so, the big question
<paultag> what next?
<gilbert> did i ever tell you about psidef?
<paultag> nope :)
<gilbert> it's a security/computer security consulting company that i started last year
<gilbert> so gonna be working on getting that going for the immediate future
<paultag> kickass!
<paultag> that's pretty amazing
<gilbert> yea, exciting times
<paultag> you're a machine, gilbert!
<gilbert> i dunno about that, but perhaps
<gilbert> robo-gilbert
<paultag> hahaha
<gilbert> anyway i've got some services running on psidef.org, but what i really need to do is work on the html.  kinda plain now :(
 * paultag loads
<paultag> hahahahahaha
<paultag> that's true :)
<gilbert> anyway, the web front will be more for sales purposes anyway, and i haven't had time to actually take jobs if they were coming in, but that should be changing
<paultag> totally.
<gilbert> what r u up to lately paultag?
<paultag> gilbert: still @ sunlight, busy as hell, but really fun. Flying out to CLE to talk @ Carroll on feb 6th, working on some Debian stuff. Wrote a lisp variant I'm talking about on the 24th here in BOS fully hosted in Python
<paultag> gilbert: lots of code, not much change.
<gilbert> good stuff
<gilbert> lisp is something i have yet to find myself wanting to learn
<paultag> aye
<paultag> gilbert: it's macro system is a selling point (it's natrual for lisp to process lisp code)
<paultag> so it gets handed lexed but not eval'd code in it's natrual list form, and it can return the tree after it digests it
<gilbert> i get urges to look at haskel every now, and then but lose interest quickly when i run through tutorials examples that are (to me) incredibly ugly
<paultag> aye
<paultag> if you want to see my slides, I can send you my pre-talk copy
<paultag> (I've got it up now)
<gilbert> i've had crazy thoughs lately about working on a python variant
<paultag> yeah?
<gilbert> yeah, just thoughts about a few things that i don't like that i have ideas on doing better
<paultag> iiinteresting
<paultag> like what (out of wonderment)
<gilbert> i've been meaning to write a list down.  some things that aren't coming to me right away
<paultag> np
<gilbert> yeah, i'd take a look at the slides
<paultag> I'll send them in /query (I like keeping them private before a talk)
<gilbert> sure
<paultag> gilbert: the two-pane layout is a "repl" - left is lisp, right is Python, feel free to edit the left in-slide
#ubuntu-us-oh 2013-01-13
<skellat> Grumblesmurf...maybe, just maybe I've got this ZNC bouncer thingy set up right...
<drkokandy> are you trying to test something?
<skellat> drkokandy: Yep.  And I think it actually may work well for me.
<drkokandy> sounds good
<drkokandy> great when things like that work
<skellat> drkokandy: It is one of the few things that is on this end.  I've had a parade of dying hardware for a while now.  At least the bouncer will keep me logged in and gives a playback buffer when I log in.
<skellat> drkokandy: From paultag's perspective...I can be logged in all the time now even though I'm not actually logged in
<drkokandy> that's cool skellat - I had heard of ZNC but decided to go with Quassel after Cheri703's strong recommendation. Glad you got it working, and I hope it does what you need it to
<skellat> drkokandy: Let us hope
<skellat> drkokandy: Any thoughts as to the educational IRC session later this month?  Our default topic is going to be "The Joys of BeagleBoard" unless we get better ideas floating around.
<Cheri703> I've got nothing.
<Cheri703> though!
<Cheri703> Job postings! from my company!
<Cheri703> Folks who are interested should poke me first so I can "refer"
<Cheri703> Hacking Environment / CTF Engineers - https://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4591080
<Cheri703> Network Vulnerability (Redseal) Engineers - https://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4591085
<Cheri703> Security Consultants - https://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4591091
<Cheri703> Information Security Behavior Engineer - https://www.linkedin.com/jobs?viewJob=&jobId=4591095
<drkokandy> skellat - I don't know anything about BeagleBoard, so that might be interesting. When I brought it up I didn't mean to sound like it had to be like a directed educational presentation - it could just be like a roundtable on a topic. At the Ubuntu Hour we had in Mansfield we just kind of talked about 12.10, played with Gnomebuntu, and shared some of our favorite applications. It could be something that casual if you think
<drkokandy> that would work
<skellat> drkokandy: Okay, narrow it down a little...what would you like a roundtable discussion of?
<drkokandy> that might be the problem - I didn't necessarily have a topic in mind :-)
<paultag> skellat: :))
<drkokandy> Raspberry Pis seem cool, but I don't know anything about the Beagleboard, so I'd be happy to learn a little about them from your experience
<skellat> Well, perhaps paultag could nominate a topic or he could give us a presentation about the wonderful things he's doing to Python perhaps...
<paultag> is this an Ohio meeting?
<skellat> Not a business meeting
<paultag> Ah, cool.
<drkokandy> the online chat before or after the next IRC meeting
<paultag> Well, let's see here
<paultag> howabout them redsox
<skellat> EEEEEEKKKK
<skellat> I've got not just the Cleveland Indians but also the Lake County Captains minor league team to my immediate west!
<paultag> Nothing beats a game at the Jake
<paultag> oh sorry, the prog'
<skellat> Jake (noun): slang for toilet bowl
<paultag> so, if anyone's wanting to learn about both Git and Bzr, I have a patch request :)
<paultag> bzr-git (unmaintainedish) need a fix so that it can handle git signed tags (and it can't ignore them due to hash problems when committing on top of one)
<paultag> if someone wants to do that, they'll get paultag brownie points and perhaps a beer if they drink
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> I was wondering what on earth hython is
<paultag> Oh yes, quite! :)
<paultag> It's a way to write Python in, well, Lisp :)
<paultag> Python only looks like Python out of coincidence
<paultag> so, why not write it in an historic language
<skellat> An homage to RMS
<skellat> drkokandy: Is this the sort of thing you were looking for in terms of roundtable?
<drkokandy> I don't know that I'd be that much help on this kind of thing, but that could be cool to learn about too
<paultag> I'm giving a talk on this on the 24th
<paultag> I'll post slides shortly thereafter
<skellat> Okay
<skellat> Well
<skellat> That gives me some ideas
<skellat> UWN #-Next is going to mention that the default topic is Joy of BeagleBoard
<paultag> drkokandy: if you're looking for Pythonic projects, I've got a few -- from simple to advanced
<drkokandy> I don't know anything about it paultag, but I just signed up for one of those open online classes that's like an intro to Python
<paultag> ah
<drkokandy> sounds like fun skellat :)
<paultag> drkokandy: well, if you want to flex your newfound skillz, I'd be happy to review, provide feedback and make sure your code sees production :)
<skellat> I'm trying to sit down and spend time thoroughly reading "Hello! Python"
<skellat> As well as "Learning Perl"
<drkokandy> I just hope I can keep up with it - thanks for the support
<paultag> I'm quite sure you will! :)
<skellat> In other news...I gotta get 18 more signatures to get on the ballot to run for township trustee
<paultag> \o/
<drkokandy> hooray
<skellat> I should get a bunch at church tomorrow
<skellat> The filing deadline is August so I'm pushing things harder than I have to
<skellat> Though, in world where even things like this are actually bloody well wrong, having additional time to work with may help: http://ballotpedia.org/wiki/index.php/Laws_governing_recall_in_Ohio
<paultag> ballotpedia is amazing
<paultag> I'm absolutely chuffed to bits you just posted that
<skellat> How so?
<paultag> their wiki editors are very sharp and keep a very close eye on State Legislatures; no small task, I can tell you.
<paultag> I love using them to double-check my data.
<skellat> And here's how I explained to them where they went wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1526255/
<paultag> Ah, well, I've not seen much wrt recall laws
<paultag> I just check Legislative data
<skellat> I remember having to do a series back when I was a working newspaper journalist on how a particular township fiscal officer could be removed before his term was up.  Recall elections don't happen here.  You have to go through other routes that can be described as "weird".
<paultag> aye
<skellat> Wisconsin could have their recall election for Governor Scott Walker.  Ohio would have a court trial for "... who willfully and flagrantly exercises authority or power not authorized by law, refuses or willfully neglects to enforce the law or to perform any official duty imposed upon him by law, or is guilty of gross neglect of duty, gross immorality, drunkenness, misfeasance, malfeasance, or nonfeasance..." for Governor Kasich.
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> Oh, Ohio.
<skellat> We adopted that in our state's 1912 constitution as the mechanism we could proceed with in addition to old fashioned impeachment by the House and trial by the Senate.
<paultag> bicameral legislatures on the state level are silly
<skellat> Yeah, but only Nebraska has gone unicameral since 1930
<paultag> and samoa iirc
<paultag> and dc
<paultag> (dc council)
<paultag> which I relize may not count
<skellat> Nope, the Territory has two houses where one is elected popularly and one is made up of chiefs.  DC has city council which functions in lieu of a state legislature in that unique case.
<paultag> one of the territories has a unicam
<paultag> skellat: anyway, the fed. supreme court ruled that having a statically sized senate violates equal representation, so they are baiscally just differently sized
<paultag> iirc
<paultag> or house, can't remember which
<paultag> but I know it's now silly
<paultag> (you need equal population districts for upper and lower)
<skellat> In Ohio it is proportional.  Every 1 senate district equals 3 house districts.  33 senate districts, 99 house districts.
<paultag> aye
<paultag> http://openstates.org/oh/ ← if you want to see it in action
<paultag> (yes, the data's off in the lower chamber)
<paultag> I should be fixing it now, but I'm watching it's always sunny
<skellat> And if you want to see some of the local madness out my way, the comments on this story are precious: http://starbeacon.com/local/x964870999/Ashtabula-school-cuts-approved
<paultag> thanks :)
<paultag> Oh jesus
<paultag> they *approved* the cuts?
<paultag> what the fuck
<paultag> will the Cleveland+ area never learn.
<paultag> sadly, quite literally
<skellat> Well, deficit spending is not allowed for school districts
<skellat> Their budget was provided 25% locally with 75% coming from the state and federales
<skellat> Unfortunately the state money is going away and the Obama administration has other priorities
<skellat> Property values are so low a 6.4 mill levy would only generate $1.5 million within that district
<skellat> They cut everything they could to try to end the academic year in the black as the law demands
<skellat> Almost everything is cut to the absolute state minimum required
<skellat> I can ponder all the Ubuntu evangelizing I want to do locally but there are some far more fundamental layers of Maslow's hierarchy of needs that need to be tended to before such evangelizing could ever be effective here
<paultag> aye, quite
<skellat> That's part of the township trustee run.  The platform is simple: "Peace and Security".  I would be pushing to build up policing to make criminal activity unattractive locally and to try to help lift spirits in general by pushing to build confidence locally.  What looms locally is an air of defeat and resignation eagerly awaiting oblivion's arrival and frankly that just sucks.  Borrow a little of "broken windows" policing, update gov
<skellat> Alas, my netbook is acting weird and I need to shut it down so I bid you all good night.  With luck there may be a special guest for Burning Circle 97 to talk mental health issues especially in light of Saturday's big news story.  Goodnight y'all...
<drkokandy> good night
<paultag> n8
<skellat> Cheri703: Have we had any Ubuntu Hours out in Mansfield?
<Cheri703> no, I have been a slacker
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-06
<belkinsa> We are having our mock virtual Ubuntu Hour tomorrow at 3 PM EST.
<belkinsa> More info on this: http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/our-first-mock-virtual-ubuntu-hour/1384
<jenni> [ Our First Mock virtual Ubuntu Hour - Ubuntu Discourse ] - https://j.mp/1donpyx
<jrgifford> belkinsa: ok, assuming that i haven't lost power by then, i will be there
<belkinsa> Alright, let's hope not.
<Unit193> Mmmmm, what a day to lose it.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, do you still have power?
<jrgifford> belkinsa: yes
<jrgifford> This storm is underwhelming
<jrgifford> Like, seriously.
<jrgifford> http://www.google.org/publicalerts/alert?aid=7f58eae093bf972c&hl=en&gl=US&source=web
<jenni> [ Winter Storm Warning in Northern Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1cvVr6z
<belkinsa> Dang.
<jrgifford> Its 17, a nice breeze and almost no snow
<belkinsa> We seem to have high winds down here.
<belkinsa> Anyways, I meant to ping you about the mock virtual Ubuntu Hour.  Since it's online, I was thinking that we need to make a Agenda page for it.  Is it worth doing this?
<jrgifford> sure
<jrgifford> i guess?
<belkinsa> Okay, I'm already working on it.
<belkinsa> I think the reason is to let everyone know what we are doing a head of time.
<jrgifford> +1
<belkinsa> And done: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/FirstMockvirtualUbuntuHour At least the basics of it.
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/FirstMockvirtualUbuntuHour - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1cT7WKC
<jrgifford> cool
<jrgifford> we can let the rest of it kind of flow from there
<belkinsa> Right.
<belkinsa> jrgifford, thanks for the idea of doing this a few months ago.
<belkinsa> from a few*
<jrgifford> belkinsa: lets see how this works before someone starts thanking me. ;p
<belkinsa> Good point.
<belkinsa> Do we need a chair for this?
<jrgifford> eh
<belkinsa> Or at least someone to lead this
<jrgifford> go ahead and appoint one, but it's more of a "Keep it from spiraling out of control"
<belkinsa> Right.
<belkinsa> Is it okay if I appoint you and myself?
<jrgifford> sure
<belkinsa> Alright, added.
<belkinsa> Mock virtual Ubuntu Hour in 15 minutes in chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh and also in irc.freenode.net for text chat.
<jrgifford> oh right
<jrgifford> poke me if i don't show up, i'm getting lost in the land of openid, ldap and oauth.
<belkinsa> Alright, I will
<jrgifford> 3 of the most poorly documented things out there, imo
<belkinsa> Starting in 5 minutes, the Mock virtual Ubuntu Hour in chatb.org/#ubuntu-us-oh and also in irc.freenode.net for text chat.
<belkinsa> Who is Peer1456?  (if you are here also)
<jrgifford> not me
<jrgifford> i'm not on yet
<belkinsa> I know, I would of known you
<jrgifford> i'll be audio only though, i'm trying to download some large stuff and I don't want to lag
<belkinsa> Okay, that will do.
<belkinsa> I thin we need to be mic only again because of Bob
<belkinsa> SergioMeneses, thanks for joining us.
<SergioMeneses> belkinsa, dont worry... I will listen to you guys ;)
<belkinsa> Gochta
<Unit193> Like a creeeeeper. ;)
<Unit193> SergioMeneses: Howdy.
<belkinsa> We are using this channel for chat (text_
<BobJonkman2> Hello everybody!
<SergioMeneses> Unit193, \o
<belkinsa> Unit193, you there?
<SergioMeneses> belkinsa, I think so
<Unit193> belkinsa: No, I'm just chatting but I'm a frozen meatball outside. :P
<jrgifford> and someone just broke up really badly
<jrgifford> i don't know who
<SergioMeneses> I heard a lot of noise, only me?
<belkinsa> BobJonkman2 said that he will switch mics
<jrgifford> ok
<BobJonkman2> Sorry about that.
<jrgifford> that's fine
<jrgifford> we can hear you typing just fine
<BobJonkman2> I've just unplugged the boom mic
<BobJonkman2> :)
<SergioMeneses> jrgifford, ++
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<belkinsa> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/FirstMockvirtualUbuntuHour
<jenni> [ OhioTeam/FirstMockvirtualUbuntuHour - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1cT7WKC
<jrgifford> audio just dropped
<jrgifford> or we scared everyone
<jrgifford> ;)
<belkinsa> lol
<Unit193> I'm going with that scared everyone.
<Unit193> And someone sniffed the mic.
<jrgifford> lol
<belkinsa> (because it is Google)
<Unit193> jrgifford: Pretty sure it can do more than h264.  VP9?
<jrgifford> Unit193: dunno
<belkinsa> jrgifford, can you tell Ron that we are also on #ubuntu-us-oh on irc.freenode.net for text chat.
<belkinsa> Also we are audio only also.
<Unit193> Sure isn't great on the CPU...
<jrgifford> i honestly didn't notice
<jrgifford> mostly because i have 3 VMs going
<SergioMeneses> it is only me or the room is empty?
<jrgifford> we turned video off
<Unit193> SergioMeneses: Firefox 26?
<jrgifford> because of bandwithd issue
<jrgifford> *issues
<SergioMeneses> Unit193, 25.0.1
<SergioMeneses> jrgifford, kk
<Unit193> SergioMeneses: Mhmm, that'd be why.
<Unit193> Tried chromium, was even worse than FF.  Xombrero doesn't support it though.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Yes, it isn't.
<Unit193> html5test.com
<jrgifford> ok...
<Unit193> Left.
<jrgifford> ah, i see it
<Unit193> 26 didn't even work for me.
<Unit193> On 28 now.
<Unit193> jrgifford: Are you randomly looking at things and talking to yourself, or is there a second person I can't hear?
<jrgifford> Unit193: i have been known to talk to myself under certain circumstances, yes
<jrgifford> but i'm talking to belkinsa
<Unit193> Can't hear her.  about:config > gstreamer/webrtc things.
<Unit193> ronswift: Howdy.
<ronswift> hello
<belkinsa> Hey there, thanks for coming.  We will try to helo you/.
<belkinsa> help you.*
<jrgifford> so you're going to stalk me as i tinker with my settings?
<jrgifford> ^ Unit193
<Unit193> jrgifford: Sure, why not?
<jrgifford> well.... firefox just froze and took up 2 solid physical cores...
<jrgifford> wonder what just happened
<jrgifford> my vm is in pain now
<belkinsa> I will be just listening if I'm needed.
<jrgifford> ok, i give up on that for now.
<jrgifford> firefox won't start again
<Unit193> Because it didn't close.
<belkinsa> That happened to me too.
<jrgifford> even wiping ~/.mozilla and related directories didn't do it
<Unit193> killall firefox ?
<jrgifford> there are no firefox processes on my computer
<Unit193> Aha, fun. :D
<ronswift> Are we still trying to get chatb.org to work
<BobJonkman2> Is the VUH still going?  Did I leave too soon?
 * Unit193 is still there, nobody talking though.
<belkinsa> Np, it's over, but we are working on some the issues that ronswift is having.
<belkinsa> No*
<ronswift> I appreciate that
<belkinsa> ronswift, what version of firefox do you have?
<ronswift> 26.0
<jrgifford> it should work there, which is confusing me because it isn't working on my firefox either
<belkinsa> Does it hang or does it ask you to share a mic and the cam?
<ronswift> It asks to share a mic and cam
<belkinsa> Okay, can you click those and allow it?
<jrgifford> i didn't even get that far...
<belkinsa> It hangs for me when I open that page so I use my tablet and firefox on that.
<ronswift> I did and it now shows a black box arcross the top, my video when enabled and the chat window on the right
<belkinsa> Okay, I have video on but I don't see you ronswift
<ronswift> That is the same thing that appeared with chrome browser
<jrgifford> i hear someone has music on
<Unit193> jrgifford: Hah!  First glance I thought santa hat!
<jrgifford> Unit193: nope, it's my "i need to keep my almost bald head warm" hat. ;p
<ronswift> My video is now on
<belkinsa> Okay, I'm muted at the moment.
<jrgifford> i don't see your video
<belkinsa> Mine?
<jrgifford> i see yours belkinsa
<belkinsa> Oh
<ronswift> I only see my own video, no one else
<jrgifford> i don't see any traffic going to your IP address ronswift
<jrgifford> at least, not the peer-based stuff
<jrgifford> creeperdude - is that Unit193 ?
<Unit193> >_>
<Unit193> Gee how kind of you, but yes.
<jrgifford> I TOLD YOU NO HAIR
<jrgifford> lol
<jrgifford> anyway, belkinsa just froze solid. i wonder if my internet connection is slowly dying.
<Unit193> Hah, kindof yeah, though not so bad really.  I'm going that way too in not too long.
<belkinsa> No, I restarted the page and I'm not sharing anything.
<jrgifford> well somehow i'm only pushing 30K/S up/down
<belkinsa> Okay, I left.
<Unit193> https://talky.io/ubuntu-us-oh ?
<jenni> [ Talky ] - https://j.mp/1kmyE3H
<jrgifford> i've seen talky.io
<belkinsa> But it's only for chrome, the screensharing
<Unit193> I like playing with the ship the best. >_>
<jrgifford> yeah, trying to do a grasshopper is fun
<ronswift> I need to leave shortly. Please let me know if there is some other time that we can test this further.
<jrgifford> ronswift: i'm perplexed as to why this isn't working in firefox
<belkinsa> Sure, we can do that.
<jrgifford> but this is a big problem for future usage of this platform
<ronswift> or if there are any other apps that may work better
<ronswift> thanks, bye
<jrgifford> i'll be on the lookout for better future things, yes
<Unit193> Adios.
<jrgifford> take care
<Unit193> Firefox worked for me at least.
<Unit193> jrgifford: I saw you and the person there! ;P
<jrgifford> O_o
<jrgifford> there was a human being in there?
<jrgifford> i'm so surprised
<belkinsa> Yeah, someone was behind you.
<jrgifford> that was my brother
<jrgifford> probably the side of his head
<belkinsa> I figured.
<belkinsa> And you heard my brother practicing a bit on his Alto.
<jrgifford> i generally don't have my desk setup like this, so my webcam wouldn't have had that angle normally
<jrgifford> belkinsa: ah, so that was it! after the garbling of a low-quality mic + internets, it sounded like a 8 bit song
<belkinsa> Yeah, I forgot he had a lesson today.
<belkinsa> He was also the last time that we played around with chatb with paultag but I think the bandwidth wasn't an issue.
<Unit193> Hah, so since I'm the only one here, it'd just be a very soft humming sound, but I didn't have the mic on. :D
<paultag> :)
 * Unit193 still votes for the Santa.
<jrgifford> I wish I had a santa hat
<jrgifford> i'd wear that year round
<jrgifford> the only problem is that all the ones i've looked at get itchy after a bit
<belkinsa> SergioMeneses, thanks for coming again.
<SergioMeneses> belkinsa, dont worry, it was a pleasure!
<Unit193> paultag: Sooo, has #debian-devel really been upstart/systemd/openrc/multiinit the last month? :P
<paultag> it's been quiet
<paultag> now that people are pseudo-voting it's back to flaming
<Unit193> I glance in there every so often, and that's what I read. :P
<paultag> :)
 * paultag is flicking matches in there now
<jrgifford> I think debian should get on with it
<jrgifford> get in, get it over with, and get out
<paultag> gee thanks jrgifford
<paultag> i'll alert the developers
<jrgifford> lol
<paultag> (that's what we're trying to do now)
<Unit193> Use runit!
<Unit193> Kidding of course, I only know about it because I updated the dropbear package (for myself.)
<belkinsa> Stupid snow storm.
<jrgifford> YAY SNOW STORMS
<belkinsa> No...i don't like missing school.  ;)
<belkinsa> Well, the first day of the term
<belkinsa> Oh, jrgifford, is it wroth it to look up a solution for chatb and firefox 26 or at least ask somewhere?
#ubuntu-us-oh 2014-01-07
<belkinsa> http://askubuntu.com/questions/400153/package-other-than-calibre-for-converting-an-rss-feeds-entries-to-an-ebook if anyone knows the answer
<jenni> [ Package other than calibre for converting an RSS feed's entries to an ebook - Ask Ubuntu ] - https://j.mp/1gBucJt
<snafu006> hello
<Unit193> Howdy.
<belkinsa> Hello
<jrgifford> belkinsa: yes, and no
<jrgifford> i've been looking
<jrgifford> haven't found anything
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-05
<skellat> .wx 44004
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 34.2°F (1.2°C), Dew Point: 31.7°F (-0.2°C), Humidity: 91%, Apparent Temp: 24.3°F (-4.3°C), Pressure: 29.94in (1013.87mb), Condition: Rain, Wind: Moderate breeze 15.2mph (24.4kmh) (←) - Ashtabula, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<skellat> .nws 44004
<jenni> Lake Effect Snow Advisory issued January 04 at 3:26PM EST until January 05 at 10:00PM EST by NWS
<jenni> Complete weather watches, warnings, and advisories for Ashtabula, OH, available here: http://alerts.weather.gov/cap/wwaatmget.php?x=OHC007 -- You may also PM the bot to get more details.
<skellat> Spinning this around towards work...
<skellat> .wx 44199
<jenni> Cover: Overcast, Temp: 33.5°F (0.8°C), Dew Point: 31.1°F (-0.5°C), Humidity: 91%, Apparent Temp: 23.0°F (-5.0°C), Pressure: 30.01in (1016.10mb), Condition: Snow, Wind: Fresh breeze 16.4mph (26.4kmh) (←) - Cleveland, Ohio, United States (Powered by Forecast, forecast.io)
<Unit193> Temp: 32 F (0 C) ~ light snow mist ~ Windchill: 22 F (-6 C) ~ Humidity: 88% ~ Alert: Winter Storm Watch ~ Observed: Sun 04, 18:59
<Unit193> :D
<skellat> Unit193: Sadly you can't query the weather by USCG District.  I work in the same building as Base Cleveland for the US Coast Guard as well as the 9th District admiral's shore establishment.
<skellat> Unit193: Anything special planned for tonight?
<Unit193> Nope.
<skellat> I'm just waiting for "The Librarians" to start on TNT
<drkokandy_> why is my internet so flaky :( Sorry for spamming the whole channel with connect/disconnect messages :(
<Unit193> Temp: 13 F (-11 C) ~ light snow ~ Windchill: -2 F (-19 C) ~ Humidity: 77% ~ Alert: Winter Weather Advisory ~ Observed: Mon 05, 05:52
<Unit193> :D
<Unit193> Slightly chilly, and finally some snow (when we didn't have to drive in it..)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-06
 * skellat is not amused
 * skellat kicks jenni
 * Unit193 scratches head.
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hi Unit193.
<PCLine_> It turned Cold in Ohio!
<Unit193> Heh, just slightly. :)
<Unit193> At least we got snow!
<Unit193> Temp: 9 F (-13 C) ~ Clear ~ Windchill: -1 F (-18 C) ~ Humidity: 67% ~ Alert: Winter Weather Advisory ~ Observed: Mon 05, 19:52
<PCLine_> No snow here.  Just wind so far.
<Unit193> drkokandy: Howdy.  Welcome back.
<drkokandy> I hate Armstrong Cable
<drkokandy> thanks Unit193
<Unit193> Ah, figured out what was going on?  And at least didn't bother me, wasn't breaking bad enough yet.
<drkokandy> I don't really know what's going on. It seems like my router just wants to quit sometimes. Like last night, where it quit and reconnected 3 times, and then after I went to bed, quit for good
<drkokandy> er, not router
<drkokandy> cable modem
<drkokandy> router is fine
<Unit193> Ouch!  Hopefully that's just your internet and not phone as well?
<drkokandy> Yeah, just internet - I don't have a phone besides my cell
<Unit193> Ah, right.  Makes sense.
<drkokandy> I didn't really realize just how bad it was until I saw all my quit & rejoin messages here. Usually it just takes a second to get it back, but sometimes it never comes back until I pull the plug. I don't get it. Maybe I should try to ask for a new modem
<PCLine_> We now have Snow.
<Unit193> \o/
<jrgifford_> Yes, there is snow.
<belkinsa> We have snow  too.
<belkinsa> And jrgifford_ and Unit193: you guys still need to vote in this Doodle poll so we can plan this Global Jam: http://doodle.com/qdn8svi89bmdy95a
<jenni> [ Doodle: Ubuntu Ohio UGJ Meeting ] - https://j.mp/1zQYWNM
<jrgifford_> belkinsa: solved
<belkinsa> Thank you.
<drkokandy> "Team Contact" on the wiki page was a broken link, so I fixed it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam ~ Is it okay to call you all "Ohio Leadership Team"?
<jenni> [ OhioTeam - Ubuntu Wiki ] - https://j.mp/1fsFO0B
<belkinsa> It should go to here: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-ohio-leads
<jenni> [ Ohio Leadership in Launchpad ] - https://j.mp/17gPJYf
<belkinsa> Want to fix it?
<belkinsa> Wait, I can read.
<drkokandy> I found that and changed the link, but is "Ohio Leadership Team" an okay title for you all? It used to say "Leader and Deputies" I think :)
<belkinsa> Yes, it's okay..
<belkinsa> I think skellat changed it to that before he stepped down.
<drkokandy> oh, I can change it back if that's what it should be.
<belkinsa> No, no, it's right
<belkinsa> Leadership is a better name.
<belkinsa> Keep it.
<drkokandy> Okay, sounds good. It fits on one line now too :)
<Unit193> \o/
<belkinsa> Thanks for doing that.
<drkokandy> No problem
<Unit193> PCLine_: Howdy.
<PCLine_> Hello and goooood evening.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-07
<Unit193> yano: Welcome back.
<yano> ta
<yano> http://www.dispatch.com/content/stories/local/2015/01/07/port-columbus-shooting.html
<jenni> [ One dead in shooting at Port Columbus, but flights not disrupted | The Columbus Dispatch ] - https://j.mp/1tKuhzv
<dzho> :<
<dzho> what the heck.
<dzho> that reads like "ok, nothing to see here.  move along, go about your business."
<yano> http://wosu.org/2012/news/2015/01/07/fatal-shooting-port-columbus-airport/
<jenni> [ Fatal Shooting At Port Columbus Airport » WOSU News ] - https://j.mp/1tKwnPM
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-08
* belkinsa changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-oh to: Ubuntu Ohio via IRC | General Technical Support is **NOT** offered here. | Severe Weather Alerts in ##weather-us-oh | Verified until 2015-11-19| UGJ 2015 Planning Meeting is on Jan 18 at 9 PM EST: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OhioTeam/Meetings/Jan2015
<andygraybeal> in general, what is a good laptop to purchase  for ubuntu?
<belkinsa> A ThinkPad. But I really don't know myself.
<andygraybeal> yea, i have the lenovo t series
<andygraybeal> i hate trying to reocmmend stuff to a friend
<paultag> XPS13 is great
<paultag> A+ can highly recommend
<paultag> I got one, and now ~5 or so folks have got them since
<andygraybeal> that's the dell ?
<andygraybeal> are the drivers all open source or pacakged for linux atleast?
<Unit193> It's paultag, what do you think? :P
<paultag> Iadore it
<dzho> oh oh OH
<paultag> http://dell.com/ubuntu
<jenni> [ XPS 13 Developer Edition | Dell ] - https://j.mp/1KqpsGe
<paultag> dzho: IO!
<andygraybeal> yea, i admit, i don't know paul :(  or any of you guys really
<paultag> wait a few days for the new version to drop
<dzho> we all heard the Thinkpads got THEIR BUTTONS BACK right?!
<paultag> yeah, these ship with F/OSS
<dzho> the spec on those dells hasn't changed in approximately forever, has it?
<paultag> It just changed two days ago
<Unit193> andygraybeal: Heh, that's fine, yettiman! ;)  He's a big FSF fan. :)
<paultag> and it's been updated a few times dzho 
<andygraybeal> yettiman??
<dzho> also, haha, 12.04
<paultag> 14.04 on the new version
<paultag> erm, 14.10
<dzho> eww, one wants LTS
<dzho> ain't nobody got time for short support cycles
<Unit193> andygraybeal: I use that in a good sense.  Last pic I saw, you were big, lots of hair, and your kid strapped to you.
<andygraybeal> aaah yes!!
<andygraybeal> nothing has changed, i live in the woods
<Unit193> \o/
<andygraybeal> i'm fairly short, but well stocked :)
<Unit193> Oh?  Hmm.
<andygraybeal> not muscle i assure you
<Unit193> Hah. :P
<Unit193> How tall?
<andygraybeal> 5'6"
<andygraybeal> on a good day
<Unit193> Oh.
<dzho> I aftermarket installed 160GB SSD on this thinkpad twist a while back, and feel very constrained by it.
<andygraybeal> dzho, constrained space-wise?
<dzho> yup
<andygraybeal> speed is nice though,eh?
<dzho> the speed is fine
<dzho> mostly the battery has a useful lifetime without me having to tweak it six ways from sunday
<dzho> not the massive use times I hear about from others but it works for me
<dzho> the lenovos also have this Power Bridge thing going on.
<dzho> two batteries, so you can change one on the fly
<dzho> one is built in non-field-replaceable.
<dzho> so, it gets charged first and used last, so it's always good to go.
<dzho> I don't have that, but it sounds good.
<andygraybeal> thanks for the thoughts guys.  i sent off an email to my friend.
<andygraybeal> so this multiarch thing took my by surprise :)
<andygraybeal> it's been around since 12.04 ?
<andygraybeal> i just found out about it this past week
<andygraybeal> i feel awesome.
<dzho> andygraybeal: welcome to my version of the cutting edge http://xkcd.com/606/
<jenni> [ xkcd: Cutting Edge ] - http://xkcd.com
<dzho> ;-)
<dzho> I don't even remember if I've started Portal 2.  
<dzho> I totally haven't finished it.
<dzho> nor Half-Life
<dzho> (Half-Life 2 I guess)
<andygraybeal> haha nice
<dzho> as for multi-arch, apparently Debian-based and Redhat-based handle it differently.
<dzho> grr.
<dzho> I think I found a multi-arch bug in gforth
<dzho> haven't been motivated enough to figure out if there's a fix in a newer version, document what I've found, try to find a fix, yadda yadda.
<dzho> usually when I find bugs like this its because I'm exploring a new feature, and hence, something I don't understand in the first place.
<dzho> like, when I was going to play with aplus, and found a bug in the 64-bit version.
<dzho> andygraybeal: I guess what I'm saying is I am only just now coming to grips with multi-arch, because I've been forced to :-)
<andygraybeal> nice :)
<andygraybeal> i think i followered your meandering
<dzho> :-)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-09
<drkokandy> FYI, the "Team Contact" on this page also appears to be the same broken link to Leader & Deputies. This isn't on the wiki, so I don't know how to edit: http://loco.ubuntu.com/teams/ubuntu-us-ohio/
<jenni> [ Ubuntu Ohio | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal ] - https://j.mp/1yKFW8j
<belkinsa> I saw, but I think he wanted the team not people.  But I think we can fix that.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2015-01-11
<yano> https://twitter.com/OhioProbz/status/547542700992757760
<jenni> [ Ohio Problems on Twitter: "http://t.co/sl8YAX1hNt" ] - https://j.mp/1BQLTjI
 * Unit193 caresses jenni softly.
 * jenni moans
<drkokandy> oh dear
<yano> .tw kd8rhr
<jenni> I'm gonna let you finish, but first let me take a selfie. (@kd8rhr)
<dzho> uh
<paultag> .tw paultag
<jenni> @frazelledazzell @mjg59 it's pronounced 'ohfuckhelpme' (@paultag)
<paultag> ah, hah
<paultag> .tw CRASH_AND_BURN
<jenni> not ready for Christmas...!! (@CRASH_AND_BURN)
<paultag> hurm
<paultag> .tw CRASH__N__BURN
<jenni> http://andrewsimone.com/gif/hackers/crashandburn.gif (via @asimone) (@CRASH__N__BURN)
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-11
<dzho> anybody here know this guy?
<dzho> Presenter: John Kennedy, Co-Leader, Linux/Ubuntu Help Desk                      
<dzho> Licking County Computer Society - Newark, Ohio
<dzho> or, maybe, *is* this guy?
<yano> JFK is back from the dead!
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-12
<yano> https://youtu.be/wBWNgg8CClc
<jenni> [ Bowling For Soup - Ohio (Come Back to Texas) - YouTube ] - https://j.mp/1PUs0yt
<yano> https://www.reddit.com/r/Columbus/comments/40h3rr/bernie_sanders_campaign_organizing_staff_coming/
<jenni> [ Bernie Sanders Campaign Organizing Staff Coming Ohio. Cleveland and Columbus - Jan. 16th, Cincinnati - Jan. 18th. Come join and learn how you can help the movement. Crosspost: /r/OhioForSanders : Colu[...] ] - https://j.mp/1RJz4Q9
<yano> http://www.whio.com/news/news/local/40-cars-pile-up-on-i-74-near-ohio-indiana-border/np3xj/
<jenni> [ 40 cars pile up on I-74 near Ohio-Indiana border | Dayton News | www.whio.com ] - https://j.mp/1JIJpL5
<dzho> :(
<dzho> oh, man, I'm used to the other end of I-74, I don't even know where that goes
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-13
<yano> http://www.10tv.com/content/stories/2016/01/12/columbus-ohio-weather-geek-report-wind-chill-advisory-issued-for-central-ohio.html
<jenni> [ Weather Geek Report: Wind Chill Advisory Issued For Central Ohio | WBNS-10TV Columbus, Ohio ] - https://j.mp/1ZjuWqW
<slidinghorn> Hope everyone's being safe out there!  Roads were awful last night
<yano> indeed
<yano> http://www.wlwt.com/national/lake-erie-waves-encase-mans-car-in-ice/37413282
<jenni> [ Lake Erie waves encase man's car in ice | National News - WLWT Home ] - https://j.mp/1RMngge
<yano> http://www.whio.com/news/news/freezing-temperatures-impact-tires/np4Yn/
<jenni> [ Freezing temperatures impact tires | Dayton News | www.whio.com ] - https://j.mp/1KdD2dA
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-14
<yano> http://undeadly.org/cgi?action=article&sid=20160114142733
<jenni> [ OpenSSH: client bug CVE-0216-0778 ] - https://j.mp/1la7rms
<dzho> yeah
#ubuntu-us-oh 2016-01-15
<Unit193> So anyone else here in Ohio having issues with TWC?
<cyberanger> Unit193: not Ohio, but issues in the Erie, PA
<cyberanger> According to some friends there
<Unit193> Anything specific?
<Unit193> Perhaps "entirely offline for days" or "Crazy ping times/loss"? :P
<Unit193> I suppose on the upside it has IPv6 now...
<cyberanger> Unit193: not really, just asking if I heard anything?
<Unit193> Was wondering if a specific issue or generic.
<cyberanger> Unclear
 * thafreak is on TWC now, and it seems ok...Akron area
<Unit193> Yeah I'm in the same city as the other place, tends to work out fine.  Other place was basically offline for half a week or a week.
<yano> https://u.pomf.is/imrkjv.webm
#ubuntu-us-oh 2017-01-11
<yano> https://www.futureme.org/
<jenni> [ FutureMe.org: Write a Letter to the Future ] - https://www.futureme.org
<yano> important Adobe Flash updates out: if you are using Chrome go to chrome://components and click "check for update" for Adobe Flash
<dzho> I thought Chrome used its own Flash engine?
<dzho> or is this a protocol or format vuln to which the Chrome engine is also susceptible to?
<yano> http://www.bizjournals.com/columbus/news/2017/01/09/supersonic-hyperloop-between-chicago-and.html
<jenni> https://bit.ly/2jwvDzx
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-10
<PCLine__> Hello everyone.
<JackFrost> Howdy, PCLine__.  Long time no see.
<PCLine__> Yes - It has been a Long While.
<PCLine__> Hows things with you
<PCLine__> ?
<JackFrost> My time of year, nice and cold.  You?
<PCLine__> I am great today.  I dont mind the weather but I could have done without the Ice yesterday.
<PCLine__> I think Ubuntu is now a permanent fixture in my home!  Unsure if that is good or bad at this point.
<yano> howdy
<PCLine__> Hello yano.
<yano> hi! :)
<PCLine_> Oh I feel more like myself now.
<yano> heh
<JackFrost> Why have the tail at all?
<PCLine_> its not a Tail  its a Line
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-11
<KingParrot> Anyone here ever use python3-tk?
<Unit193> In the context of having it installed and used something that used it, I believe.  Myself?  No.
<KingParrot> I attempted to install  python3-tk? on 2 diffrent linux distros and both asked for the exact same binary packages.
<KingParrot> I searched for the one some what exsaneivly and could not find it.
<KingParrot> and the other I found one that is slightly newer then the one it ask for.
<Unit193> Not entirely sure what you're trying to do here.
<PCLine_> I was just trying to connect and stay connected!
<Unit193> Nah KingParrot was asing about python3-tk, possibly the ability to install it (which I see no issue with.)
<PCLine_> I didnt think that was for me but thats all I seen on my screen - Hello Unit193.
<Unit193> Howdy, PCLine_.
<Unit193> Looks like connection issues since your IP kept changing.
<PCLine_> I think it was a Dell Update (or Windows Update) that was installing.
<Unit193> Yes, meltdown patches would be good to apply.
<PCLine_> I dont know if its Windows10 or Dells Hardware - But the Wireless on this system stinks!  Right now the ICON shows a Red X - No anything!
<KingParrot>  python3-tk I have never used it
<KingParrot> Have you ever used Mageia 4.1?
<KingParrot> LXTerminal?
<KingParrot> CentOS
<KingParrot> sudo chmod [*]+x
<KingParrot> sudo chmod [*]+RH
<KingParrot> NSA Asked Linus Torvalds To Install Backdoors Into GNU/Linux
<KingParrot> The NSA does not build topics for Ubuntu chat rooms.
<KingParrot> 14.04 Ubuntu does not looke like snow leaperd.
<KingParrot> sudo apt - get fluffy bunny
<KingParrot> I never seen a unity desktop on a Linux mint.
<KingParrot> 	I think the ubuntu cops booted me.
<Unit193> For saying nonsense in #ubuntu, yep.  They did ask you to stop.
<KingParrot> Aguanas with big red hats are nice this time of year.
<KingParrot> I don't like the unity desktop never did.
#ubuntu-us-oh 2018-01-12
<PCLine_> Hello everyone.
<Unit193> Heya, Line.
<PCLine_> What a great day it is ... I learned some Ubuntu Stuff today.
<PCLine_> Hi Unit193
